# One more Russian's here..



## Eugene

Hi!
I am registered here pretty long ago but didn't introduce myself. 
Live in Russian city Vladivostok which is in the very east, neighbouring to North Korea, China and Japan. 
Ordinary citizen of the best country in the world. Love my motherland and support my government. 
Decided to introduce myself here because my opinion in politics makes someone nervous and call me a bot. It's not true, I am real person. 
My Instagram: @eugene.zozulya

Open for any questions. 

I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.

I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Moonglow

Hello and glad you guys finally get plenty of sturgeon...


----------



## miketx

Howdy from Moscow Tx!


----------



## Eugene

Moonglow said:


> Hello and glad you guys finally get plenty of sturgeon...


No sturgeon. But different kinds of salmon, a lot of caviar, crabs and other sea food.


----------



## JGalt

Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.


----------



## Eugene

JGalt said:


> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.


I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.

I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.

But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
Click to expand...


It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.


----------



## saveliberty

Welcome, enjoy the opportunities presented in US culture and society.


----------



## JGalt

Eugene said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
Click to expand...


Anyone in the US can own a firearm, provided they're of age, not a felon, or a crazy doper. Even though your government doesn't allow most people to own personal weapons, that doesn't mean they haven't exported hundred of millions of rifles and pistols throughout the world. In this country alone, there are an estimated 7-10 million Simonov carbines that came from communist countries like Russia, Romania, and China. We were buying them by the crate back in the early 1990's for $50 apiece.

There are also something like 200 million of Mikhail Kalashnikov’s AK-47 variants worldwide. Just about every former Soviet country manufactured them for export and the world is flooded with them.

There are also millions of Mosin-Nagant rifles, Nagant and Makarov pistols, and Dragunov SVD rifles in this country. Personally, I disagree with Obama's and Trump's sanctions against the import of Russian weapons and ammunition. It's just driven the prices up.


----------



## Eugene

ChrisL said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
Click to expand...

The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.

In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict. 

It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.


----------



## miketx

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
Click to expand...

firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Eugene said:


> Hi!
> I am registered here pretty long ago but didn't introduce myself.
> Live in Russian city Vladivostok which is in the very east, neighbouring to North Korea, China and Japan.
> Ordinary citizen of the best country in the world. Love my motherland and support my government.
> Decided to introduce myself here because my opinion in politics makes someone nervous and call me a bot. It's not true, I am real person.
> My Instagram: @eugene.zozulya
> 
> Open for any questions.
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.



Tell Uncle Vlad, "Thank you for saving the American Republic!"


----------



## Eugene

JGalt said:


> Even though your government doesn't allow most people to own personal weapons, that doesn't mean they haven't exported hundred of millions...


You say as if you know for sure personal weapon is forbidden in Russia. You are wrong. Everyone can get weapon but first he should get medical allowance and the one from police.
Usually it takes about 2-3 hours for getting a permission.
Most of my friends are hunters but I don't like it.


----------



## Eugene

miketx said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
Click to expand...

That's the reason of my hate to USA and EU authorities. They are world champions in lying and never hesitate when people' lives are on their road.


----------



## JGalt

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
Click to expand...



I never thought I'd see the day when a communist would tell us that "Weapons must be controlled much more strictly."

Wow. I just didn't see that one coming.


----------



## JGalt

Eugene said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though your government doesn't allow most people to own personal weapons, that doesn't mean they haven't exported hundred of millions...
> 
> 
> 
> You say as if you know for sure personal weapon is forbidden in Russia. You are wrong. Everyone can get weapon but first he should get medical allowance and the one from police.
> Usually it takes about 2-3 hours for getting a permission.
> Most of my friends are hunters but I don't like it.
Click to expand...


I hardly believe that your government would allow you to own an AK-47 or an AR-15.


----------



## Eugene

miketx said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
Click to expand...

Tell it to 14 years old children shot by their classmate


----------



## miketx

Eugene said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell it to 14 years old children shot by their classmate
Click to expand...

I don't know about you Yuri, but I can't talk to dead people. Why don't YOU tell it to the police and FBI who ignored crimes committed by the killer and the police that cowered outside.


----------



## OldLady

Welcome!

I don't like guns either.  Do love my country, though.  We'll see each other around, I'm sure.


----------



## Eugene

JGalt said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd see the day when a communist would tell us that "Weapons must be controlled much more strictly."
> 
> Wow. I just didn't see that one coming.
Click to expand...

Why many Americans are so stupid to understand that Russian and communist are different things?
Why many Americans are so stupid to get info about what communism is...that its ideology is very good?

You live full of stereotypes...


----------



## JGalt

Eugene said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the reason of my hate to USA and EU authorities. They are world champions in lying and never hesitate when people' lives are on their road.
Click to expand...


How so? We told you about those 200 Russian mercenaries killed on that bridge near the Syrian city of Deir Ezzor. Your own government didn't tell you anything about it.

Now the Russian government is wanting to ban Facebook so you don't know what's happening in the world, except for what Pravda and the RT tells you.


----------



## JGalt

Eugene said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd see the day when a communist would tell us that "Weapons must be controlled much more strictly."
> 
> Wow. I just didn't see that one coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why many Americans are so stupid to understand that Russian and communist are different things?
> Why many Americans are so stupid to get info about what communism is...that its ideology is very good?
> 
> You live full of stereotypes...
Click to expand...


An ideology that's been responsible for the murders of over 100 million people doesn't sound like a good thing to me.

Are you going to tell me that communism didn't do that?


----------



## miketx

Well this new guy is clearly a troll sock and this isn't the place to "debate" his faulty gun control Ta ta for now.


----------



## JGalt

Well it is interesting to meet someone from Russia. I heard on the radio today that they still have Cossacks there. I think they said that Cossacks  are being used for personal guards or something, but they did use their traditional Cossack whips on the Pussy Riot.

"Pussy Riot" I love that name.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
Click to expand...



Russia IDs Theater Gas: Fentanyl


----------



## Eugene

JGalt said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the reason of my hate to USA and EU authorities. They are world champions in lying and never hesitate when people' lives are on their road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? We told you about those 200 Russian mercenaries killed on that bridge near the Syrian city of Deir Ezzor. Your own government didn't tell you anything about it.
> 
> Now the Russian government is wanting to ban Facebook so you don't know what's happening in the world, except for what Pravda and the RT tells you.
Click to expand...

1. Defense Ministry operates with official data. Russian army wasn't in Deir Ezzor so they didn't announce about that, but other sources did. There were some private military squad. As well as some Americans killed in Donbass, whom you never heard about.

2. FB works in Russia and must obey Russian laws. If they place users' personal data to servers in Russia nobody will close them.

3. We have a lot of information channels of different general line including foreign and they are not banned like ours in your states


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Eugene said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell it to 14 years old children shot by their classmate
Click to expand...


  Tell it to Broward county cops and the feds who received multiple warnings about the guy and did nothing.


----------



## JGalt

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Russia IDs Theater Gas: Fentanyl
Click to expand...



Obviously the work of Mexican drug cartels.


----------



## Eugene

JGalt said:


> Well it is interesting to meet someone from Russia. I heard on the radio today that they still have Cossacks there. I think they said that Cossacks  are being used for personal guards or something, but they did use their traditional Cossack whips on the Pussy Riot.
> 
> "Pussy Riot" I love that name.


Cossacks are a kind of public unofficial organization providing interests of society. 
Pussy riot...how would you react if they made satan installation in your church and imitate jew hanging in trade centre?
They are stupid idiots. West loves them on one reason - in their madness there are also some shouts against Putin. You are ready to kiss any disgusting monster if he declares himself anti Putinist


----------



## JGalt

Eugene said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is interesting to meet someone from Russia. I heard on the radio today that they still have Cossacks there. I think they said that Cossacks  are being used for personal guards or something, but they did use their traditional Cossack whips on the Pussy Riot.
> 
> "Pussy Riot" I love that name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossacks are a kind of public unofficial organization providing interests of society.
> Pussy riot...how would you react if they made satan installation in your church and imitate jew hanging in trade centre?
> They are stupid idiots. West loves them on one reason - in their madness there are also some shouts against Putin. You are ready to kiss any disgusting monster if he declares himself anti Putinist
Click to expand...



Well one half of our voting electorate thinks Putin is a "monster" , because they believe he was responsible for Hillary Clinton losing the election. I'm referring the the Democrat Party. They have a long history of being sympathetic towards socialism, communism, Fidel Castro, Che Guevara, Ho Chi Mihn, and Mao Tse Tung.

But right now, they're fully prepared to go to war with Russia over Trump winning the election. I'm not lying.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Eugene said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is interesting to meet someone from Russia. I heard on the radio today that they still have Cossacks there. I think they said that Cossacks  are being used for personal guards or something, but they did use their traditional Cossack whips on the Pussy Riot.
> 
> "Pussy Riot" I love that name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossacks are a kind of public unofficial organization providing interests of society.
> Pussy riot...how would you react if they made satan installation in your church and imitate jew hanging in trade centre?
> They are stupid idiots. West loves them on one reason - in their madness there are also some shouts against Putin. You are ready to kiss any disgusting monster if he declares himself anti Putinist
Click to expand...


  You fail to understand the dynamics of American politics.
It is your type in America that encourage the likes of pussy riot.
   And the 2nd amendment supporter types that deride them are conservatives.
  How do you feel about muslims tossing homosexuals off of rooftops?


----------



## JGalt

Eugene said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is interesting to meet someone from Russia. I heard on the radio today that they still have Cossacks there. I think they said that Cossacks  are being used for personal guards or something, but they did use their traditional Cossack whips on the Pussy Riot.
> 
> "Pussy Riot" I love that name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossacks are a kind of public unofficial organization providing interests of society.
> Pussy riot...how would you react if they made satan installation in your church and imitate jew hanging in trade centre?
> They are stupid idiots. West loves them on one reason - in their madness there are also some shouts against Putin. You are ready to kiss any disgusting monster if he declares himself anti Putinist
Click to expand...


There's the difference. We have in our Constitution,the "First Amendment". That protects the citizen's right to free speech. You do not.


----------



## JGalt

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is interesting to meet someone from Russia. I heard on the radio today that they still have Cossacks there. I think they said that Cossacks  are being used for personal guards or something, but they did use their traditional Cossack whips on the Pussy Riot.
> 
> "Pussy Riot" I love that name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossacks are a kind of public unofficial organization providing interests of society.
> Pussy riot...how would you react if they made satan installation in your church and imitate jew hanging in trade centre?
> They are stupid idiots. West loves them on one reason - in their madness there are also some shouts against Putin. You are ready to kiss any disgusting monster if he declares himself anti Putinist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fail to understand the dynamics of American politics.
> It is your type in America that encourage the likes of pussy riot.
> And the 2nd amendment supporter types that deride them are conservatives.
> How do you feel about muslims tossing homosexuals off of rooftops?
Click to expand...


While I find homosexuality disgusting, I'm against throwing anyone off rooftops. That violates everything this country stands for: The right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. No cruel and unusual punishment. A person being innocent until proven guilty. All people being created equal.

We don't throw people off of rooftops here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JGalt said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is interesting to meet someone from Russia. I heard on the radio today that they still have Cossacks there. I think they said that Cossacks  are being used for personal guards or something, but they did use their traditional Cossack whips on the Pussy Riot.
> 
> "Pussy Riot" I love that name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossacks are a kind of public unofficial organization providing interests of society.
> Pussy riot...how would you react if they made satan installation in your church and imitate jew hanging in trade centre?
> They are stupid idiots. West loves them on one reason - in their madness there are also some shouts against Putin. You are ready to kiss any disgusting monster if he declares himself anti Putinist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fail to understand the dynamics of American politics.
> It is your type in America that encourage the likes of pussy riot.
> And the 2nd amendment supporter types that deride them are conservatives.
> How do you feel about muslims tossing homosexuals off of rooftops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I find homosexuality disgusting, I'm against throwing anyone off rooftops. That violates everything this country stands for: The right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. No cruel and unusual punishment. A person being innocent until proven guilty. All people being created equal.
> 
> We don't throw people off of rooftops here.
Click to expand...


  Pretty sure you're responding to the wrong person.


----------



## defcon4

Eugene said:


> Hi!
> I am registered here pretty long ago but didn't introduce myself.
> Live in Russian city Vladivostok which is in the very east, neighbouring to North Korea, China and Japan.
> Ordinary citizen of the best country in the world. Love my motherland and support my government.
> Decided to introduce myself here because my opinion in politics makes someone nervous and call me a bot. It's not true, I am real person.
> My Instagram: @eugene.zozulya
> 
> Open for any questions.
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.


Welcome back Eugene. I remember some of your posts. We agreed on most issues.


----------



## JGalt

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is interesting to meet someone from Russia. I heard on the radio today that they still have Cossacks there. I think they said that Cossacks  are being used for personal guards or something, but they did use their traditional Cossack whips on the Pussy Riot.
> 
> "Pussy Riot" I love that name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossacks are a kind of public unofficial organization providing interests of society.
> Pussy riot...how would you react if they made satan installation in your church and imitate jew hanging in trade centre?
> They are stupid idiots. West loves them on one reason - in their madness there are also some shouts against Putin. You are ready to kiss any disgusting monster if he declares himself anti Putinist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fail to understand the dynamics of American politics.
> It is your type in America that encourage the likes of pussy riot.
> And the 2nd amendment supporter types that deride them are conservatives.
> How do you feel about muslims tossing homosexuals off of rooftops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I find homosexuality disgusting, I'm against throwing anyone off rooftops. That violates everything this country stands for: The right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. No cruel and unusual punishment. A person being innocent until proven guilty. All people being created equal.
> 
> We don't throw people off of rooftops here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you're responding to the wrong person.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I did respond to the wrong person. My bad.


----------



## defcon4

Eugene said:


> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon.



It is not a holy icon Eugene. It is an inalienable right and as such it is recognized by the Bill of Rights. The right is not granted but recognized and secured by it.


----------



## defcon4

JGalt said:


> How so? We told you about those 200 Russian mercenaries killed on that bridge near the Syrian city of Deir Ezzor. Your own government didn't tell you anything about it.
> 
> Now the Russian government is wanting to ban Facebook so *you don't know what's happening in the world, except for what Pravda and the RT tells you.*


It is lot better than having "free press and speech" owned by jews here brainwashing Americans into oblivion.


----------



## toobfreak

Eugene said:


> feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.



And of course, you have the inside lo-down (as the popular vernacular attests) on what the "real picture" is for us?  Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## defcon4

JGalt said:


> There's the difference. We have in our Constitution,the "First Amendment". That protects the citizen's right to free speech. You do not.



It is well demonstrated by every effort to label people racists and antisemites when objectively and supported with facts they present the jewish over representation in MSM, banking, food supply companies etc.. and government.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JGalt said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is interesting to meet someone from Russia. I heard on the radio today that they still have Cossacks there. I think they said that Cossacks  are being used for personal guards or something, but they did use their traditional Cossack whips on the Pussy Riot.
> 
> "Pussy Riot" I love that name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cossacks are a kind of public unofficial organization providing interests of society.
> Pussy riot...how would you react if they made satan installation in your church and imitate jew hanging in trade centre?
> They are stupid idiots. West loves them on one reason - in their madness there are also some shouts against Putin. You are ready to kiss any disgusting monster if he declares himself anti Putinist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fail to understand the dynamics of American politics.
> It is your type in America that encourage the likes of pussy riot.
> And the 2nd amendment supporter types that deride them are conservatives.
> How do you feel about muslims tossing homosexuals off of rooftops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I find homosexuality disgusting, I'm against throwing anyone off rooftops. That violates everything this country stands for: The right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. No cruel and unusual punishment. A person being innocent until proven guilty. All people being created equal.
> 
> We don't throw people off of rooftops here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you're responding to the wrong person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did respond to the wrong person. My bad.
Click to expand...


  No problem.


----------



## Eugene

Well, I am not sure this introducing theme is the right place to discuss some arguable matters. Create one in a suitable part of the forum, mention me and I'll join the discussion.

But in short will get some answers more..

1. Homosexuality is a disease in my opinion. If nature had mistaken let that poor person live quietly fucking alike freaks but not involving normal people, especially children. That's why I agree with my government's position on that matter - gay propaganda among children is forbidden by law, but you may live as you like taking into account national and religional features in some regions of Russia.
And of course, any violation against gays may not be allowed as they are usual people and ordinary citizens.

2. About weapon. That your Ammendment goes to times of wild west but time goes and life is changing. Human society is developing, and laws should develop too.
In Russia it is possible to get almost any weapon one wishes but permission is given after very strict verification and responsibility of weapon owner grows. Yes, we have some terrible accidents with weapon in wrong hands but far less than in the US.

3. Freedom of speech is announced in our constitution as well as in yours. And this freedom is being violated in our country as well as in yours but we Russians do realize it while you don't. 
Most of Americans blindly believe everything told by mainstream mass media even after they are numorously were caught lying. Most Americans suppose their mass media free, while they are tightly controlled.

Which I wish here - less amusements and slogans and more arguments and real facts in all our future discussions. Having different points of view must not make us enemies but changing of those points should make us all more possible to look wider at the discussed matter.

And I will be thankful if someone will mention on some grammar mistakes in my posts


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.



.​
*Welcome Aboard ...* 
Oh ... And it's turkey season here.​
.​


----------



## Eugene

BlackSand said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> *Welcome Aboard ...*
> Oh ... And it's turkey season here.​
> .​
Click to expand...

Turkey...you mean a bird?
Have just eaten  it for lunch..few seconds ago


----------



## MarathonMike

Eugene said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell it to 14 years old children shot by their classmate
Click to expand...

You seem to be focusing on gun control. IMO there are many more interesting subjects to traverse between America and Russia. Welcome to USMB.


----------



## Eugene

MarathonMike said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell it to 14 years old children shot by their classmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be focusing on gun control. IMO there are many more interesting subjects to traverse between America and Russia. Welcome to USMB.
Click to expand...

I just answered the questions..

And which I noticed Russians know America and Americans much better than you know us.
Both have many stereotypes but yours about us make stupor sometimes


----------



## MarathonMike

Eugene said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell it to 14 years old children shot by their classmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to be focusing on gun control. IMO there are many more interesting subjects to traverse between America and Russia. Welcome to USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just answered the questions..
> 
> And which I noticed Russians know America and Americans much better than you know us.
> Both have many stereotypes but yours about us make stupor sometimes
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about Russians in general I was talking about you specifically. But yes I believe there is a lot more information available about Americans than Russians in the public sphere. 

The only stereotypes of Russians I have is based on the Russians I've known personally. All three could drink me under the table even though I outweighed each of them by 40 to 50 lbs. So that is my Russian stereotype: you guys can drink!


----------



## Tom Horn

JGalt said:


> There are also millions of Mosin-Nagant rifles, Nagant and Makarov pistols, and Dragunov SVD rifles in this country. Personally, I disagree with Obama's and Trump's sanctions against the import of Russian weapons and ammunition. It's just driven the prices up.



The Dragunov SVD is an amazing rifle.


----------



## Tom Horn

Eugene said:


> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.



Our "terrible international policy" resulted in freeing tens of millions from the boot of Soviet tyranny.  I have no problem with you being here as long as you're not a hacker or a recruiter for Putin's bullshit.  I wonder why America interests you, why speaking English interests you?


----------



## Eugene

Tom Horn said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "terrible international policy" resulted in freeing tens of millions from the boot of Soviet tyranny.
Click to expand...

"Resulted freeing from Soviet tyranny" and changed it for american one? Right you are!
Eastern Europe from 1990s, Western from 1945 now depends on USA. They are now your vassals without own army, with american one in their lands. But at least they live more or less comfortable.
But "your countries" in Latin America, Asia and Africa suffer from poverty and even hunger being blood-sucked by your corporations.

I do understand that here we have american try to conquer the whole planet, but your authorities' ideology is nazist like - golden billion.
That is well noticed in many your Holywood movies when some limited group of people live rich while the rest majority suffers hardly surviving and working for others' wealth.

Soviets built industry all over the world and the only thing they asked is to be ally and sometimes to have place for military base...but why they did it? They had to protect against aggressive west!
The brightest example is Afghanistan. USSR built a lot there, USA created terroristic groups, made USSR leave and did nothing for Afghans after that.



Tom Horn said:


> I have no problem with you being here as long as you're not a hacker or a recruiter for Putin's bullshit.


All that spy fairy tales about russian hackers are new stereotypes about Russia. A result of western propaganda. Your mass media is a tool for controlling minds of citizens and they succeed.
Funny to see how you tell me not to provide Putin's bullshit and eat with pleasure shit of your authorities. I do understand own shit doesn't stink.



Tom Horn said:


> I wonder why America interests you, why speaking English interests you?


Not just USA. I am interested in many things. Here I get info about the USA and your points of view on different subjects.


----------



## Eugene

MarathonMike said:


> The only stereotypes of Russians I have is based on the Russians I've known personally. All three could drink me under the table even though I outweighed each of them by 40 to 50 lbs. So that is my Russian stereotype: you guys can drink!


I almost don't drink.
But I do agree that foreigners mostly cannot drink.

Why Marathon?
Are you a runner?


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
Click to expand...


What does any of that have to do with my rights?  If you kill people with ANY weapon, a gun, a car, a knife, then you go to jail.  You don't punish people who had nothing to do with the psychotic or his act.  I see you are just as bad at understanding rights as American leftists.


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
Click to expand...


What some crazy person does has absolutely NOTHING to do with me or any of my rights.  Until the time when I abuse one of my rights, the government or anyone else cannot take my rights, especially based on the actions of a crazy person.


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "terrible international policy" resulted in freeing tens of millions from the boot of Soviet tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Resulted freeing from Soviet tyranny" and changed it for american one? Right you are!
> Eastern Europe from 1990s, Western from 1945 now depends on USA. They are now your vassals without own army, with american one in their lands. But at least they live more or less comfortable.
> But "your countries" in Latin America, Asia and Africa suffer from poverty and even hunger being blood-sucked by your corporations.
> 
> I do understand that here we have american try to conquer the whole planet, but your authorities' ideology is nazist like - golden billion.
> That is well noticed in many your Holywood movies when some limited group of people live rich while the rest majority suffers hardly surviving and working for others' wealth.
> 
> Soviets built industry all over the world and the only thing they asked is to be ally and sometimes to have place for military base...but why they did it? They had to protect against aggressive west!
> The brightest example is Afghanistan. USSR built a lot there, USA created terroristic groups, made USSR leave and did nothing for Afghans after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you being here as long as you're not a hacker or a recruiter for Putin's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that spy fairy tales about russian hackers are new stereotypes about Russia. A result of western propaganda. Your mass media is a tool for controlling minds of citizens and they succeed.
> Funny to see how you tell me not to provide Putin's bullshit and eat with pleasure shit of your authorities. I do understand own shit doesn't stink.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why America interests you, why speaking English interests you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just USA. I am interested in many things. Here I get info about the USA and your points of view on different subjects.
Click to expand...


Oh, Hollywood movies is where you get your ideas about America.    We have Gremlins here too.  They attack people at the mall all the time.


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
Click to expand...


Rights aren't contingent upon whether YOU accept them or like them or not.  Do you understand?


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell it to 14 years old children shot by their classmate
Click to expand...


Tell them what?  That a gun cannot harm them without someone to pull the trigger?  That the MONSTER is not the inanimate object but the human being operating it?  That we should all just give up our rights to defend ourselves because of some lone wolf crazy teenaged shooter?    Thank goodness you live in Russia and not in America.  Stay in Russia.  We like our rights here.  We have them for a good reason.


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> Turkey...you mean a bird?
> Have just eaten  it for lunch..few seconds ago



*Yeah ... Wild Turkeys









*​*
.*​


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> Well, I am not sure this introducing theme is the right place to discuss some arguable matters. Create one in a suitable part of the forum, mention me and I'll join the discussion.
> 
> But in short will get some answers more..
> 
> 1. Homosexuality is a disease in my opinion. If nature had mistaken let that poor person live quietly fucking alike freaks but not involving normal people, especially children. That's why I agree with my government's position on that matter - gay propaganda among children is forbidden by law, but you may live as you like taking into account national and religional features in some regions of Russia.
> And of course, any violation against gays may not be allowed as they are usual people and ordinary citizens.
> 
> 2. About weapon. That your Ammendment goes to times of wild west but time goes and life is changing. Human society is developing, and laws should develop too.
> In Russia it is possible to get almost any weapon one wishes but permission is given after very strict verification and responsibility of weapon owner grows. Yes, we have some terrible accidents with weapon in wrong hands but far less than in the US.
> 
> 3. Freedom of speech is announced in our constitution as well as in yours. And this freedom is being violated in our country as well as in yours but we Russians do realize it while you don't.
> Most of Americans blindly believe everything told by mainstream mass media even after they are numorously were caught lying. Most Americans suppose their mass media free, while they are tightly controlled.
> 
> Which I wish here - less amusements and slogans and more arguments and real facts in all our future discussions. Having different points of view must not make us enemies but changing of those points should make us all more possible to look wider at the discussed matter.
> 
> And I will be thankful if someone will mention on some grammar mistakes in my posts



There is just SO much more wrong with your post than the grammar.


----------



## Eugene

ChrisL said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell it to 14 years old children shot by their classmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell them what?  That a gun cannot harm them without someone to pull the trigger?  That the MONSTER is not the inanimate object but the human being operating it?  That we should all just give up our rights to defend ourselves because of some lone wolf crazy teenaged shooter?    Thank goodness you live in Russia and not in America.  Stay in Russia.  We like our rights here.  We have them for a good reason.
Click to expand...

Your point of view about weapon doesn't give the answer to the question why there are so many cases of shootings in the USA and so few of such in Russia or EU where weapon is strictly regulated. 
If all those restrictions can save st least one innocent life...even more - child's life those restrictions must be.
But you hold your Ammendment as a holy statement...as dogma and cannot see the obvious.

Anyway it's my position... if you like to be afraid of walking in some certain parts of your cities if you like risking lifestyle of your children in schools - that is your choice. Good luck, you really need it.


----------



## sparky

Interesting point of view from the other side of the planet Eugene

It would seem you've described us as blinded by our own ideology

on that, there's been a LOT of fake news here

Now i wonder just how much it's taken it's toll?

~S~


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> 
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firearms are not dangerous Yuri. Liars and criminals are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell it to 14 years old children shot by their classmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell them what?  That a gun cannot harm them without someone to pull the trigger?  That the MONSTER is not the inanimate object but the human being operating it?  That we should all just give up our rights to defend ourselves because of some lone wolf crazy teenaged shooter?    Thank goodness you live in Russia and not in America.  Stay in Russia.  We like our rights here.  We have them for a good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point of view about weapon doesn't give the answer to the question why there are so many cases of shootings in the USA and so few of such in Russia or EU where weapon is strictly regulated.
> If all those restrictions can save st least one innocent life...even more - child's life those restrictions must be.
> But you hold your Ammendment as a holy statement...as dogma and cannot see the obvious.
> 
> Anyway it's my position... if you like to be afraid of walking in some certain parts of your cities if you like risking lifestyle of your children in schools - that is your choice. Good luck, you really need it.
Click to expand...


It's not only my point of view, it is my constitutional right.  My owning a weapon puts nobody's life in danger except for those who might want to harm me.  As a matter of fact, guns also SAVE lives.  That is the exact reason why the president or any who is considered "important" have ARMED body guards.  Duh.  If you don't like guns, then don't own one.  Problem solved for you.


----------



## ChrisL

sparky said:


> Interesting point of view from the other side of the planet Eugene
> 
> It would seem you've described us as blinded by our own ideology
> 
> on that, there's been a LOT of fake news here
> 
> Now i wonder just how much it's taken it's toll?
> 
> ~S~



The acts of another person (especially a crazy person) should affect my rights (any of them) in no way whatsoever.  Nobody else is responsible for the acts of a crazy person when he violates his rights.


----------



## Eugene

ChrisL said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "terrible international policy" resulted in freeing tens of millions from the boot of Soviet tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Resulted freeing from Soviet tyranny" and changed it for american one? Right you are!
> Eastern Europe from 1990s, Western from 1945 now depends on USA. They are now your vassals without own army, with american one in their lands. But at least they live more or less comfortable.
> But "your countries" in Latin America, Asia and Africa suffer from poverty and even hunger being blood-sucked by your corporations.
> 
> I do understand that here we have american try to conquer the whole planet, but your authorities' ideology is nazist like - golden billion.
> That is well noticed in many your Holywood movies when some limited group of people live rich while the rest majority suffers hardly surviving and working for others' wealth.
> 
> Soviets built industry all over the world and the only thing they asked is to be ally and sometimes to have place for military base...but why they did it? They had to protect against aggressive west!
> The brightest example is Afghanistan. USSR built a lot there, USA created terroristic groups, made USSR leave and did nothing for Afghans after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you being here as long as you're not a hacker or a recruiter for Putin's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that spy fairy tales about russian hackers are new stereotypes about Russia. A result of western propaganda. Your mass media is a tool for controlling minds of citizens and they succeed.
> Funny to see how you tell me not to provide Putin's bullshit and eat with pleasure shit of your authorities. I do understand own shit doesn't stink.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why America interests you, why speaking English interests you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just USA. I am interested in many things. Here I get info about the USA and your points of view on different subjects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Hollywood movies is where you get your ideas about America.    We have Gremlins here too.  They attack people at the mall all the time.
Click to expand...

You may twist my words and laugh as much as you wish but there are some undoubted facts about Hollywood. 
- it is powerful tool of propaganda;
- scenarios are taken from heads of real people and such a numerous quantity of movies like I mentioned mean much.


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "terrible international policy" resulted in freeing tens of millions from the boot of Soviet tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Resulted freeing from Soviet tyranny" and changed it for american one? Right you are!
> Eastern Europe from 1990s, Western from 1945 now depends on USA. They are now your vassals without own army, with american one in their lands. But at least they live more or less comfortable.
> But "your countries" in Latin America, Asia and Africa suffer from poverty and even hunger being blood-sucked by your corporations.
> 
> I do understand that here we have american try to conquer the whole planet, but your authorities' ideology is nazist like - golden billion.
> That is well noticed in many your Holywood movies when some limited group of people live rich while the rest majority suffers hardly surviving and working for others' wealth.
> 
> Soviets built industry all over the world and the only thing they asked is to be ally and sometimes to have place for military base...but why they did it? They had to protect against aggressive west!
> The brightest example is Afghanistan. USSR built a lot there, USA created terroristic groups, made USSR leave and did nothing for Afghans after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you being here as long as you're not a hacker or a recruiter for Putin's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that spy fairy tales about russian hackers are new stereotypes about Russia. A result of western propaganda. Your mass media is a tool for controlling minds of citizens and they succeed.
> Funny to see how you tell me not to provide Putin's bullshit and eat with pleasure shit of your authorities. I do understand own shit doesn't stink.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why America interests you, why speaking English interests you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just USA. I am interested in many things. Here I get info about the USA and your points of view on different subjects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Hollywood movies is where you get your ideas about America.    We have Gremlins here too.  They attack people at the mall all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may twist my words and laugh as much as you wish but there are some undoubted facts about Hollywood.
> - it is powerful tool of propaganda;
> - scenarios are taken from heads of real people and such a numerous quantity of movies like I mentioned mean much.
Click to expand...


YOU are a foolish person.  That is all there is to it.


----------



## ChrisL

Besides that, you aren't a citizen of THIS country, you little shit.  I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?  Maybe us Americans should be more concerned about what you are doing over there in your little shit hole?


----------



## ChrisL

Nobody else has any right (and especially the damn GOVERNMENT) to tell me that I cannot own a weapon based on the actions of a crazy lone wolf shooter.


----------



## sparky

Hollywood is just _one_ of our propaganda machines here Eugene  ~S~


----------



## Eugene

ChrisL said:


> Besides that, you aren't a citizen of THIS country, you little shit.  I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?  Maybe us Americans should be more concerned about what you are doing over there in your little shit hole?


What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.

That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, you aren't a citizen of THIS country, you little shit.  I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?  Maybe us Americans should be more concerned about what you are doing over there in your little shit hole?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
Click to expand...


If you want to restrict or take one of my rights, then you are an automatic enemy to me.  That is all there is to it.


----------



## Tehon

ChrisL said:


> I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?


You can't be serious.


----------



## ChrisL

Tehon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that I do?  Nope.  I don't.  I couldn't care less if Russians have guns or do not have guns.


----------



## ChrisL

Tehon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
Click to expand...


Don't tell, you are one of those who blame Russians for getting Trump elected . . . is that correct?


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> Your point of view about weapon doesn't give the answer to the question why there are so many cases of shootings in the USA and so few of such in Russia or EU where weapon is strictly regulated.
> If all those restrictions can save st least one innocent life...even more - child's life those restrictions must be.
> But you hold your Ammendment as a holy statement...as dogma and cannot see the obvious.
> 
> Anyway it's my position... if you like to be afraid of walking in some certain parts of your cities if you like risking lifestyle of your children in schools - that is your choice. Good luck, you really need it.



Strict regulation is something some people here greatly support ... Regardless of whether or not they are American or Russian.

As a Russian you are accustomed to strict regulation ... As an American, some of us enjoy more freedom.
With freedom comes consequence ... Some people are free to make poor choices.

Some Americans would rather we do not empower the government to strictly govern our lives.
That choice means that there are times when we will suffer our choice of extended freedoms.

.​


----------



## Eugene

BlackSand said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point of view about weapon doesn't give the answer to the question why there are so many cases of shootings in the USA and so few of such in Russia or EU where weapon is strictly regulated.
> If all those restrictions can save st least one innocent life...even more - child's life those restrictions must be.
> But you hold your Ammendment as a holy statement...as dogma and cannot see the obvious.
> 
> Anyway it's my position... if you like to be afraid of walking in some certain parts of your cities if you like risking lifestyle of your children in schools - that is your choice. Good luck, you really need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strict regulation is something some people here greatly support ... Regardless of whether or not they are American or Russian.
> 
> As a Russian you are accustomed to strict regulation ... As an American, some of us enjoy more freedom.
> With freedom comes consequence ... Some people are free to make poor choices.
> 
> Some Americans would rather we do not empower the government to strictly govern our lives.
> That choice means that there are times when we will suffer our choice of extended freedoms.
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

Funny to read this because all Americans and Europeans here in Russia after staying here for long say that we are free here unlike usa where almost every simple step is regulated


----------



## Likkmee

Eugene said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
Click to expand...

You bring brain. I bring 44 Magnum.
I'll call my dad to take out some steaks.
You call your dad and tell him to have his suit cleaned


----------



## Eugene

ChrisL said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, you aren't a citizen of THIS country, you little shit.  I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?  Maybe us Americans should be more concerned about what you are doing over there in your little shit hole?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to restrict or take one of my rights, then you are an automatic enemy to me.  That is all there is to it.
Click to expand...

Somebody has taken your brain.

I wrote that it is MY OPINION and you may do YOUR OWN CHOICE how to live. And you blame me in trying to take some of your rights...insane


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, you aren't a citizen of THIS country, you little shit.  I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?  Maybe us Americans should be more concerned about what you are doing over there in your little shit hole?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to restrict or take one of my rights, then you are an automatic enemy to me.  That is all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somebody has taken your brain.
> 
> I wrote that it is MY OPINION and you may do YOUR OWN CHOICE how to live. And you blame me in trying to take some of your rights...insane
Click to expand...


Well, you opinion blows.  You can take your opinions and stuff them you know where.


----------



## ChrisL

Besides that, you can claim to be whatever here.  You may or may not be Russian.  You may or may not be just "stating an opinion."  You may or may not have an agenda.  If we let everyone with your opinions off the hook, then we wouldn't have our rights.  That is why I will attack your opinions about my rights if there is so much an inkling of talking about restricting them.


----------



## ChrisL

I will apologize for shit hole comment earlier though.  That was probably a little over the top, but I am just so SICK of people sticking their noses into our business (personal business - like my rights).


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> Funny to read this because all Americans and Europeans here in Russia after staying here for long say that we are free here unlike usa where almost every simple step is regulated



I am not going to argue with the idea the government here attempts to regulate everything the idiots will allow them to.
I am just pointing out where some of us don't approve of that ... And will do what we can to object.

Allowing more regulation certainly wouldn't address what you identify as people having a problem with too much regulation.
You are not free to do all the things I am free to do ... No matter how you attempt to pose an argument.

.​


----------



## Tehon

ChrisL said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell, you are one of those who blame Russians for getting Trump elected . . . is that correct?
Click to expand...

Nope, I am one of those who condemns US hegemony and recognizes that it is done in my name. 

Our entire foreign policy boils down to telling other people what to do in their country.


----------



## BlackSand

Tehon said:


> Nope, I am one of those who condemns US hegemony and recognizes that it is done in my name.
> 
> Our entire foreign policy boils down to telling other people what to do in their country.



That's a downfall associated with "policy" or governance.

I am not an isolationist ... And likewise enjoy the opportunity to travel and experience what foreign countries have to offer.
I am never as impressed with their governance as I am with the People and their ability to be hospitable.

.​


----------



## Eugene

BlackSand said:


> You are not free to do all the things I am free to do ... No matter how you attempt to pose an argument.


I admit you may be right but could you give examples?


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> I admit you may be right but could you give examples?



I am free to walk to corner of the room I am sitting in, grab a shotgun, hook up the RV to the truck, drive 210 miles (across a state border) to 1300 acres of private land, put on camo, load the firearm and chase a wild turkey around ... Stopping only for snacks and fuel ... Can you do that?

.​


----------



## Eugene

BlackSand said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admit you may be right but could you give examples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am free to walk to corner of the room I am sitting in, grab a shotgun, hook up the RV to the truck, drive 420 miles (across a state border) to 1300 acres of private land, put on camo, load the firearm and chase a wild turkey around ... Stopping only for snacks and fuel ... Can you do that?
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

Many my friends do it. But I simply don't like hunting..
Instagram post by @tor20103 • Jan 7, 2016 at 12:49pm UTC
Instagram post by @tor20103 • Jan 10, 2016 at 11:41am UTC
My cousin


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> Many my friends do it. But I simply don't like hunting..
> Instagram post by @tor20103 • Jan 7, 2016 at 12:49pm UTC
> Instagram post by @tor20103 • Jan 10, 2016 at 11:41am UTC
> My cousin




There are a whole lot of things in my description that didn't involve shooting something.
I was asking you if you were as free to do all those things as I am right now.

The fact I can is a product of where I live, as well as the freedoms and opportunities I enjoy because of that.

Edit:
It's really all how you look at things.
In any case your answer would have been "yes" ...
Unless you are somehow barred from getting on plane, flying here, and getting in the truck with me*

*With the exception I would have to print an out of state hunting license for you (regulation and conservation).

.


----------



## Eugene

BlackSand
I am free to walk to corner of the room I am sitting in, csnnot grab a shotgun as I don't own it like many my friends do.
What is RV?
I can get to my truck, drive 100 km to get to taiga or  600 km if I wish to get to neighbouring Khabarovsky region. I don't own 1300 acres of land but I am free to go to any place of endless Siberian taiga , of course I can put on camo, load the firearm and chase wild pheasants, goats, boars or someone else around ... Stopping only for snacks and fuel ...


----------



## Eugene

BlackSand said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many my friends do it. But I simply don't like hunting..
> Instagram post by @tor20103 • Jan 7, 2016 at 12:49pm UTC
> Instagram post by @tor20103 • Jan 10, 2016 at 11:41am UTC
> My cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a whole lot of things in my description that didn't involve shooting something.
> I was asking you if you were as free to do all those things as I am right now.
> 
> The fact I can is a product of where I live, as well as the freedoms and opportunities I enjoy because of that.
> 
> Edit:
> It's really all how you look at things.
> In any case your answer would have been "yes" ...
> Unless you are somehow barred from getting on plane, flying here, and getting in the truck with me*
> 
> *With the exception I would have to print an out of state hunting license for you (regulation and conservation).
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Why am I barred from getting on plane for flying to the US?
Anyone may do it!

As for hunting here we don't have problems to do it. But there are seasons when hunting for some certain animals is forbidden due to save their population


----------



## MarathonMike

Eugene said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only stereotypes of Russians I have is based on the Russians I've known personally. All three could drink me under the table even though I outweighed each of them by 40 to 50 lbs. So that is my Russian stereotype: you guys can drink!
> 
> 
> 
> I almost don't drink.
> But I do agree that foreigners mostly cannot drink.
> 
> Why Marathon?
> Are you a runner?
Click to expand...

Yes I've run 20 marathons and even tho I'm old, I still run them. Distance running is a solitary sport but marathon day is exciting and I always meet very interesting people.


----------



## Eugene

MarathonMike said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only stereotypes of Russians I have is based on the Russians I've known personally. All three could drink me under the table even though I outweighed each of them by 40 to 50 lbs. So that is my Russian stereotype: you guys can drink!
> 
> 
> 
> I almost don't drink.
> But I do agree that foreigners mostly cannot drink.
> 
> Why Marathon?
> Are you a runner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I've run 20 marathons and even tho I'm old, I still run them. Distance running is a solitary sport but marathon day is exciting and I always meet very interesting people.
Click to expand...


And I am marathon swimmer.
On 30 of June will swim here 
The Daily News of Open Water Swimming: Amur Bay International Swim Hits Russian Shores
Marathon swim across Amur Bay in Vladivostok

And also preparing for Iron Man...


----------



## MarathonMike

Eugene said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only stereotypes of Russians I have is based on the Russians I've known personally. All three could drink me under the table even though I outweighed each of them by 40 to 50 lbs. So that is my Russian stereotype: you guys can drink!
> 
> 
> 
> I almost don't drink.
> But I do agree that foreigners mostly cannot drink.
> 
> Why Marathon?
> Are you a runner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I've run 20 marathons and even tho I'm old, I still run them. Distance running is a solitary sport but marathon day is exciting and I always meet very interesting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am marathon swimmer.
> On 30 of June will swim here
> The Daily News of Open Water Swimming: Amur Bay International Swim Hits Russian Shores
> Marathon swim across Amur Bay in Vladivostok
> 
> And also preparing for Iron Man...
Click to expand...

12 km swim? Wow. Have you done that before? I've toyed with the idea of an Iron man, I know I could do the run and bike portions but swimming is my weakness. I can swim but not nearly efficiently enough for an Iron man.


----------



## Tom Horn

Eugene said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "terrible international policy" resulted in freeing tens of millions from the boot of Soviet tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Resulted freeing from Soviet tyranny" and changed it for american one? Right you are!
> Eastern Europe from 1990s, Western from 1945 now depends on USA. They are now your vassals without own army, with american one in their lands. But at least they live more or less comfortable.
> But "your countries" in Latin America, Asia and Africa suffer from poverty and even hunger being blood-sucked by your corporations.
> 
> I do understand that here we have american try to conquer the whole planet, but your authorities' ideology is nazist like - golden billion.
> That is well noticed in many your Holywood movies when some limited group of people live rich while the rest majority suffers hardly surviving and working for others' wealth.
> 
> Soviets built industry all over the world and the only thing they asked is to be ally and sometimes to have place for military base...but why they did it? They had to protect against aggressive west!
> The brightest example is Afghanistan. USSR built a lot there, USA created terroristic groups, made USSR leave and did nothing for Afghans after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you being here as long as you're not a hacker or a recruiter for Putin's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that spy fairy tales about russian hackers are new stereotypes about Russia. A result of western propaganda. Your mass media is a tool for controlling minds of citizens and they succeed.
> Funny to see how you tell me not to provide Putin's bullshit and eat with pleasure shit of your authorities. I do understand own shit doesn't stink.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why America interests you, why speaking English interests you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just USA. I am interested in many things. Here I get info about the USA and your points of view on different subjects.
Click to expand...


What's your real name, "Eugene"?  Are you aware that in spycraft you can't lose your temper and out yourself like you just did?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Stick with the script like the rest of your comrades here and pretend you aren't trying to turn our own mushheads into useful idiots.  Your Russia is a third-world shithole full of drunken sheep who can barely feed themselves while Putin is worth $100B.  The world you're hooked into involves you eventually getting dosed with poison or sent to a gulag if you make a another mistake like you just did with me so maybe you should consider a different career path.


----------



## Tom Horn

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, you aren't a citizen of THIS country, you little shit.  I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?  Maybe us Americans should be more concerned about what you are doing over there in your little shit hole?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
Click to expand...


Ya blew your cover again, "Eugene"...bad bowl of borscht or has your minder hanged himself already?


----------



## Tom Horn

MarathonMike said:


> 12 km swim? Wow. Have you done that before? I've toyed with the idea of an Iron man, I know I could do the run and bike portions but swimming is my weakness. I can swim but not nearly efficiently enough for an Iron man.



"Eugene" here is trying to move from FSB cadet to a GRU operative but he ain't got the chops for it....too angry...probably already a chronic drug abuser....roid rage or meth.


----------



## DarkFury

JGalt said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone in the US can own a firearm, provided they're of age, not a felon, or a crazy doper. Even though your government doesn't allow most people to own personal weapons, that doesn't mean they haven't exported hundred of millions of rifles and pistols throughout the world. In this country alone, there are an estimated 7-10 million Simonov carbines that came from communist countries like Russia, Romania, and China. We were buying them by the crate back in the early 1990's for $50 apiece.
> 
> There are also something like 200 million of Mikhail Kalashnikov’s AK-47 variants worldwide. Just about every former Soviet country manufactured them for export and the world is flooded with them.
> 
> There are also millions of Mosin-Nagant rifles, Nagant and Makarov pistols, and Dragunov SVD rifles in this country. Personally, I disagree with Obama's and Trump's sanctions against the import of Russian weapons and ammunition. It's just driven the prices up.
Click to expand...

*And their women want to still act like women, not lesbians.*


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> Why am I barred from getting on plane for flying to the US?
> Anyone may do it!
> 
> As for hunting here we don't have problems to do it. But there are seasons when hunting for some certain animals is forbidden due to save their population



That's what I am talking about ... I didn't say you were barred.
I only stated that if you for some reason were, it would negate your ability to (some people are not allowed to fly here ... more government regulation).

There are license fees here for hunting ... But some of those fees goes towards wildlife management (conservation).
I didn't suggest that you have a problem hunting ... I just asked if you had the same freedoms I do.

I understand you may not have the land ... But we have Wildlife Management Areas (WMA's ... large segments of public land) here were anyone can hunt.
I don't like hunting in WMA's ... Too many rules, regulations, hunters and enforcement agents.



Eugene said:


> ...
> What is RV?
> ...



A RV is a Recreational Vehicle ... In this case a place to sleep, cook, shower, watch television, drink whiskey and whatnot.
And ... You could still come even if you didn't want to hunt ... Bring your camo and a camera.

.​


----------



## Eugene

MarathonMike said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only stereotypes of Russians I have is based on the Russians I've known personally. All three could drink me under the table even though I outweighed each of them by 40 to 50 lbs. So that is my Russian stereotype: you guys can drink!
> 
> 
> 
> I almost don't drink.
> But I do agree that foreigners mostly cannot drink.
> 
> Why Marathon?
> Are you a runner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I've run 20 marathons and even tho I'm old, I still run them. Distance running is a solitary sport but marathon day is exciting and I always meet very interesting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am marathon swimmer.
> On 30 of June will swim here
> The Daily News of Open Water Swimming: Amur Bay International Swim Hits Russian Shores
> Marathon swim across Amur Bay in Vladivostok
> 
> And also preparing for Iron Man...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12 km swim? Wow. Have you done that before? I've toyed with the idea of an Iron man, I know I could do the run and bike portions but swimming is my weakness. I can swim but not nearly efficiently enough for an Iron man.
Click to expand...

I was going in for swimming in childhood. Didn't do any sport for 25 years and started swimming and running a year ago.
I takes me 1min 06sec fo swim 100m, 22min for 1500m.
Last September I swam 5,7km open water swim and it took 1hour 32min
Big_Stone: Move 1:33 ч. Плавание в открытом водоеме
5.7 km Swim Activity on September 13, 2017 by Eugene Z. on Strava


----------



## Eugene

BlackSand said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I barred from getting on plane for flying to the US?
> Anyone may do it!
> 
> As for hunting here we don't have problems to do it. But there are seasons when hunting for some certain animals is forbidden due to save their population
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am talking about ... I didn't say you were barred.
> I only stated that if you for some reason were, it would negate your ability to (some people are not allowed to fly here ... more government regulation).
> 
> There are license fees here for hunting ... But some of those fees goes towards wildlife management (conservation).
> I didn't suggest that you have a problem hunting ... I just asked if you had the same freedoms I do.
> 
> I understand you may not have the land ... But we have Wildlife Management Areas (WMA's ... large segments of public land) here were anyone can hunt.
> I don't like hunting in WMA's ... Too many rules, regulations, hunters and enforcement agents.
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> What is RV?
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A RV is a Recreational Vehicle ... In this case a place to sleep, cook, shower, watch television, drink whiskey and whatnot.
> And ... You could still come even if you didn't want to hunt ... Bring your camo and a camera.
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

I asked you if you can mention some general freedoms you suppose me not to have...

It seems you in USA have more restrictions than we here


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> I asked you if you can mention some general freedoms you suppose me not to have...
> 
> It seems you in USA have more restrictions than we here



I wouldn't know what your freedoms are ... I don't study Russian domestic policy.

You seem to suggest there is some kind of significant difference ... I suggested we could think the same about you.
Since you are just as free to own firearms, travel, and enjoy the same opportunities ... I cannot see were you are saying we are any different than you.

If we have the same freedoms ... That certainly wouldn't mean you are any better.
What exactly are the freedoms you think you have that I don't?

.​


----------



## Leo123

Eugene said:


> I asked you if you can mention some general freedoms you suppose me not to have...
> 
> It seems you in USA have more restrictions than we here



Can you say Putin is gay?  BTW...Welcome...good to have you here.


----------



## Camp

BlackSand said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if you can mention some general freedoms you suppose me not to have...
> 
> It seems you in USA have more restrictions than we here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know what your freedoms are ... I don't study Russian domestic policy.
> 
> You seem to suggest there is some kind of significant difference ... I suggested we could think the same about you.
> Since you are just as free to own firearms, travel, and enjoy the same opportunities ... I cannot see were you are saying we are any different than you.
> 
> If we have the same freedoms ... That certainly wouldn't mean you are any better.
> What exactly are the freedoms you think you have that I don't?
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

In Russia freedom is more likely to be regulated in public by the public than law enforcement. Law enforcement usually is only concerned with serious crime, unless they are looking for bribe money.  In USA law enforcement are control freaks who want to control all freedoms in public.  American cops make up their own laws to push and boss Americans around. Try to record them in public with your cell phone and you might get arrested, charged with made up offenses. If you are black you might get shot just for being black.


----------



## BlackSand

Camp said:


> In Russia freedom is more likely to be regulated in public by the public than law enforcement. Law enforcement usually is only concerned with serious crime, unless they are looking for bribe money.  In USA law enforcement are control freaks who want to control all freedoms in public.  American cops make up their own laws to push and boss Americans around. Try to record them in public with your cell phone and you might get arrested, charged with made up offenses. If you are black you might get shot just for being black.



Lol ... You know about as much about America (at least where I live) as I do Russia ... But thanks for your input anyway.

For instance ... Law enforcement is mostly local and not federal.
We don't even have police where I live ... Just Sheriff's Deputies (and the sheriff is elected, not appointed).

Federal agents ... I have only met a few ... And they were nice.



.​


----------



## JGalt

DarkFury said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone in the US can own a firearm, provided they're of age, not a felon, or a crazy doper. Even though your government doesn't allow most people to own personal weapons, that doesn't mean they haven't exported hundred of millions of rifles and pistols throughout the world. In this country alone, there are an estimated 7-10 million Simonov carbines that came from communist countries like Russia, Romania, and China. We were buying them by the crate back in the early 1990's for $50 apiece.
> 
> There are also something like 200 million of Mikhail Kalashnikov’s AK-47 variants worldwide. Just about every former Soviet country manufactured them for export and the world is flooded with them.
> 
> There are also millions of Mosin-Nagant rifles, Nagant and Makarov pistols, and Dragunov SVD rifles in this country. Personally, I disagree with Obama's and Trump's sanctions against the import of Russian weapons and ammunition. It's just driven the prices up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And their women want to still act like women, not lesbians.*
Click to expand...


Very true. If you can find an Americanized Russian woman who isn't so materialistic that she wants to separate you from every dime, they make good wives.

The problem with most Russian women I've met who moved here, is that they try too hard to become "Westernized". They often dress garishly, are materialistic, vain, and selfish. They also seem to be lacking in humility and tend to forget their meager roots. They're also usually lacking in subtlety, grace, and understatement. They tend to be awkward and out of place, even though they try very hard to fit in.

I guess you can take the girl out of the peasantry, but you can't take the peasantry out of the girl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

defcon4 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? We told you about those 200 Russian mercenaries killed on that bridge near the Syrian city of Deir Ezzor. Your own government didn't tell you anything about it.
> 
> Now the Russian government is wanting to ban Facebook so *you don't know what's happening in the world, except for what Pravda and the RT tells you.*
> 
> 
> 
> It is lot better than having "free press and speech" owned by jews here brainwashing Americans into oblivion.
Click to expand...


The UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.
gives standing ovation.


----------



## BlackSand

JGalt said:


> Very true. If you can find an Americanized Russian woman who isn't so materialistic that she wants to separate you from every dime, they make good wives.
> 
> The problem with most Russian women I've met who moved here, is that they try too hard to become "Westernized". They often dress garishly, are materialistic, vain, and selfish. They also seem to be lacking in humility and tend to forget their meager roots. They're also usually lacking in subtlety, grace, and understatement. They tend to be awkward and out of place, even though they try very hard to fit in.
> 
> I guess you can take the girl out of the peasantry, but you can't take the peasantry out of the girl.



Damn ... That sounds a lot like Yankees ... 

.​


----------



## JGalt

Eugene said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I barred from getting on plane for flying to the US?
> Anyone may do it!
> 
> As for hunting here we don't have problems to do it. But there are seasons when hunting for some certain animals is forbidden due to save their population
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am talking about ... I didn't say you were barred.
> I only stated that if you for some reason were, it would negate your ability to (some people are not allowed to fly here ... more government regulation).
> 
> There are license fees here for hunting ... But some of those fees goes towards wildlife management (conservation).
> I didn't suggest that you have a problem hunting ... I just asked if you had the same freedoms I do.
> 
> I understand you may not have the land ... But we have Wildlife Management Areas (WMA's ... large segments of public land) here were anyone can hunt.
> I don't like hunting in WMA's ... Too many rules, regulations, hunters and enforcement agents.
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> What is RV?
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A RV is a Recreational Vehicle ... In this case a place to sleep, cook, shower, watch television, drink whiskey and whatnot.
> And ... You could still come even if you didn't want to hunt ... Bring your camo and a camera.
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if you can mention some general freedoms you suppose me not to have...
> 
> It seems you in USA have more restrictions than we here
Click to expand...


You've been duped and played the fool. If this is such a horrible country, why are people scrambling all over themselves to come here, even if it means illegally crossing our borders? I'm sure you have immigrants from other countries, mostly from wars you've been involved in. But nowhere near on the scale that we do.

I'm also pretty sure that for an immigrant to move to your country, would require a fair amount of paperwork or vetting, unlike America. We have thousands upon thousands of foreign people who simply walk across our borders, just so they can share their version of the "American Dream."  Even Russians from your own country. I know of more than several Russian citizens who have been sent here to go to school, who decide that they want to stay here instead of going back to the Motherland.

Can you boast of the same all-inclusiveness?


----------



## JGalt

BlackSand said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. If you can find an Americanized Russian woman who isn't so materialistic that she wants to separate you from every dime, they make good wives.
> 
> The problem with most Russian women I've met who moved here, is that they try too hard to become "Westernized". They often dress garishly, are materialistic, vain, and selfish. They also seem to be lacking in humility and tend to forget their meager roots. They're also usually lacking in subtlety, grace, and understatement. They tend to be awkward and out of place, even though they try very hard to fit in.
> 
> I guess you can take the girl out of the peasantry, but you can't take the peasantry out of the girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn ... That sounds a lot like Yankees ...
> 
> .​
Click to expand...



With all due respect sir or ma'am, I'm no Yankee. I was born South of the Mason-Dixon line and even though I live in a far-north Yankee state, my heart belongs to the South.


----------



## Camp

BlackSand said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia freedom is more likely to be regulated in public by the public than law enforcement. Law enforcement usually is only concerned with serious crime, unless they are looking for bribe money.  In USA law enforcement are control freaks who want to control all freedoms in public.  American cops make up their own laws to push and boss Americans around. Try to record them in public with your cell phone and you might get arrested, charged with made up offenses. If you are black you might get shot just for being black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ... You know about as much about America (at least where I live) as I do Russia ... But thanks for your input anyway.
> 
> For instance ... Law enforcement is mostly local and not federal.
> We don't even have police where I live ... Just Sheriff's Deputies (and the sheriff is elected, not appointed).
> 
> Federal agents ... I have only met a few ... And they were nice.
> 
> 
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

Youtube has endless video's of local sheriff departments and police violating peoples rights. Just look up first amendment audits. Chances are you don't even know your rights. You probably think a cop can stop you and demand you identify yourself. You would probably open your wallet and show them your ID. If you were videoing them and they told you to stop you would do as ordered.


----------



## Hossfly

Camp said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia freedom is more likely to be regulated in public by the public than law enforcement. Law enforcement usually is only concerned with serious crime, unless they are looking for bribe money.  In USA law enforcement are control freaks who want to control all freedoms in public.  American cops make up their own laws to push and boss Americans around. Try to record them in public with your cell phone and you might get arrested, charged with made up offenses. If you are black you might get shot just for being black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ... You know about as much about America (at least where I live) as I do Russia ... But thanks for your input anyway.
> 
> For instance ... Law enforcement is mostly local and not federal.
> We don't even have police where I live ... Just Sheriff's Deputies (and the sheriff is elected, not appointed).
> 
> Federal agents ... I have only met a few ... And they were nice.
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youtube has endless video's of local sheriff departments and police violating peoples rights. Just look up first amendment audits. Chances are you don't even know your rights. You probably think a cop can stop you and demand you identify yourself. You would probably open your wallet and show them your ID. If you were videoing them and they told you to stop you would do as ordered.
Click to expand...


If a cop demands I.D., you damn well better show it to him tout de suite. That's the law. Anywhere.


----------



## BlackSand

Camp said:


> Youtube has endless video's of local sheriff departments and police violating peoples rights. Just look up first amendment audits. Chances are you don't even know your rights. You probably think a cop can stop you and demand you identify yourself. You would probably open your wallet and show them your ID. If you were videoing them and they told you to stop you would do as ordered.



YouTube has a lot of videos ...
But thanks for letting me know how Google has helped you arrive at a better understanding of reality ... 

I don't get stopped ... I am not asked to show my identification ... There's nothing to video.
If you are asking about what I would do in a hypothetical situation ...
I am not aware of how that will better help you understand anything about reality.

Shit ... I give the Sheriff Department's SWAT team a hard time about their uselessness.
I often ask them how their urban combat vehicle helps them take care of a loose cow on Highway 5.
That makes them really mad ... And they still don't beat me up or shoot me.

Are you suggesting the next time I see a deputy, I should pull over, grab my wallet and cell phone, jump out the vehicle and start running away to see if he will shoot me?

.​


----------



## MarathonMike

Eugene said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only stereotypes of Russians I have is based on the Russians I've known personally. All three could drink me under the table even though I outweighed each of them by 40 to 50 lbs. So that is my Russian stereotype: you guys can drink!
> 
> 
> 
> I almost don't drink.
> But I do agree that foreigners mostly cannot drink.
> 
> Why Marathon?
> Are you a runner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I've run 20 marathons and even tho I'm old, I still run them. Distance running is a solitary sport but marathon day is exciting and I always meet very interesting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am marathon swimmer.
> On 30 of June will swim here
> The Daily News of Open Water Swimming: Amur Bay International Swim Hits Russian Shores
> Marathon swim across Amur Bay in Vladivostok
> 
> And also preparing for Iron Man...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12 km swim? Wow. Have you done that before? I've toyed with the idea of an Iron man, I know I could do the run and bike portions but swimming is my weakness. I can swim but not nearly efficiently enough for an Iron man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going in for swimming in childhood. Didn't do any sport for 25 years and started swimming and running a year ago.
> I takes me 1min 06sec fo swim 100m, 22min for 1500m.
> Last September I swam 5,7km open water swim and it took 1hour 32min
> Big_Stone: Move 1:33 ч. Плавание в открытом водоеме
> 5.7 km Swim Activity on September 13, 2017 by Eugene Z. on Strava
Click to expand...

 When you swim open water do you wear a wet suit? If so does the suit make it easier to swim long distance?


----------



## Eugene

Leo123 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if you can mention some general freedoms you suppose me not to have...
> 
> It seems you in USA have more restrictions than we here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say Putin is gay?  BTW...Welcome...good to have you here.
Click to expand...

I can but why shall I lie?


----------



## Eugene

MarathonMike said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost don't drink.
> But I do agree that foreigners mostly cannot drink.
> 
> Why Marathon?
> Are you a runner?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I've run 20 marathons and even tho I'm old, I still run them. Distance running is a solitary sport but marathon day is exciting and I always meet very interesting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am marathon swimmer.
> On 30 of June will swim here
> The Daily News of Open Water Swimming: Amur Bay International Swim Hits Russian Shores
> Marathon swim across Amur Bay in Vladivostok
> 
> And also preparing for Iron Man...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12 km swim? Wow. Have you done that before? I've toyed with the idea of an Iron man, I know I could do the run and bike portions but swimming is my weakness. I can swim but not nearly efficiently enough for an Iron man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going in for swimming in childhood. Didn't do any sport for 25 years and started swimming and running a year ago.
> I takes me 1min 06sec fo swim 100m, 22min for 1500m.
> Last September I swam 5,7km open water swim and it took 1hour 32min
> Big_Stone: Move 1:33 ч. Плавание в открытом водоеме
> 5.7 km Swim Activity on September 13, 2017 by Eugene Z. on Strava
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you swim open water do you wear a wet suit? If so does the suit make it easier to swim long distance?
Click to expand...

I used to swim in warm water before.
In August, September water is 22-25C here. Or in warm tropical countries. 
But this time I plan to swim in June and water is expected to be 16-18C. That is cold so I will buy a 3mm suit the nearest days.
As soon as I try swimming in it I let you know my own feelings. But everyone says it is easier to swim in suit as it makes flotage better


----------



## DarkFury

JGalt said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone in the US can own a firearm, provided they're of age, not a felon, or a crazy doper. Even though your government doesn't allow most people to own personal weapons, that doesn't mean they haven't exported hundred of millions of rifles and pistols throughout the world. In this country alone, there are an estimated 7-10 million Simonov carbines that came from communist countries like Russia, Romania, and China. We were buying them by the crate back in the early 1990's for $50 apiece.
> 
> There are also something like 200 million of Mikhail Kalashnikov’s AK-47 variants worldwide. Just about every former Soviet country manufactured them for export and the world is flooded with them.
> 
> There are also millions of Mosin-Nagant rifles, Nagant and Makarov pistols, and Dragunov SVD rifles in this country. Personally, I disagree with Obama's and Trump's sanctions against the import of Russian weapons and ammunition. It's just driven the prices up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And their women want to still act like women, not lesbians.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true. If you can find an Americanized Russian woman who isn't so materialistic that she wants to separate you from every dime, they make good wives.
> 
> The problem with most Russian women I've met who moved here, is that they try too hard to become "Westernized". They often dress garishly, are materialistic, vain, and selfish. They also seem to be lacking in humility and tend to forget their meager roots. They're also usually lacking in subtlety, grace, and understatement. They tend to be awkward and out of place, even though they try very hard to fit in.
> 
> I guess you can take the girl out of the peasantry, but you can't take the peasantry out of the girl.
Click to expand...

*Met a few like that! Asian women have got to the point where bitchy has overtaken beauty. Eastern Europe is still better. I mean hell, anybody can get a coon. *


----------



## Camp

Hossfly said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia freedom is more likely to be regulated in public by the public than law enforcement. Law enforcement usually is only concerned with serious crime, unless they are looking for bribe money.  In USA law enforcement are control freaks who want to control all freedoms in public.  American cops make up their own laws to push and boss Americans around. Try to record them in public with your cell phone and you might get arrested, charged with made up offenses. If you are black you might get shot just for being black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ... You know about as much about America (at least where I live) as I do Russia ... But thanks for your input anyway.
> 
> For instance ... Law enforcement is mostly local and not federal.
> We don't even have police where I live ... Just Sheriff's Deputies (and the sheriff is elected, not appointed).
> 
> Federal agents ... I have only met a few ... And they were nice.
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youtube has endless video's of local sheriff departments and police violating peoples rights. Just look up first amendment audits. Chances are you don't even know your rights. You probably think a cop can stop you and demand you identify yourself. You would probably open your wallet and show them your ID. If you were videoing them and they told you to stop you would do as ordered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a cop demands I.D., you damn well better show it to him tout de suite. That's the law. Anywhere.
Click to expand...

No, it is not. You are wrong. Police can only demand ID if they can articulate that they suspect you of committing a crime. The key word is "articulate". They must have evidence or reasonable suspicion of you committing a specific crime.
Millions upon millions of dollars have been awarded to citizens for being forced to ID illegally and have their name entered into a publically accessible system associated with criminals and lawbreakers merely on the whim of some bored or poorly trained deputy or cop.


----------



## JGalt

Camp said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia freedom is more likely to be regulated in public by the public than law enforcement. Law enforcement usually is only concerned with serious crime, unless they are looking for bribe money.  In USA law enforcement are control freaks who want to control all freedoms in public.  American cops make up their own laws to push and boss Americans around. Try to record them in public with your cell phone and you might get arrested, charged with made up offenses. If you are black you might get shot just for being black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ... You know about as much about America (at least where I live) as I do Russia ... But thanks for your input anyway.
> 
> For instance ... Law enforcement is mostly local and not federal.
> We don't even have police where I live ... Just Sheriff's Deputies (and the sheriff is elected, not appointed).
> 
> Federal agents ... I have only met a few ... And they were nice.
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youtube has endless video's of local sheriff departments and police violating peoples rights. Just look up first amendment audits. Chances are you don't even know your rights. You probably think a cop can stop you and demand you identify yourself. You would probably open your wallet and show them your ID. If you were videoing them and they told you to stop you would do as ordered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a cop demands I.D., you damn well better show it to him tout de suite. That's the law. Anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not. You are wrong. Police can only demand ID if they can articulate that they suspect you of committing a crime. The key word is "articulate". They must have evidence or reasonable suspicion of you committing a specific crime.
> Millions upon millions of dollars have been awarded to citizens for being forced to ID illegally and have their name entered into a publically accessible system associated with criminals and lawbreakers merely on the whim of some bored or poorly trained deputy or cop.
Click to expand...


Never watched an episode of Live PD? I guarantee you that if you don't have some form of identification, they will hold you until they figure out who you are. And lying to the police and giving them a fictitious name will get you thrown in the hoosegow pretty quick.


----------



## Leo123

Eugene said:


> I can but why shall I lie?



I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?


----------



## Hossfly

Camp said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia freedom is more likely to be regulated in public by the public than law enforcement. Law enforcement usually is only concerned with serious crime, unless they are looking for bribe money.  In USA law enforcement are control freaks who want to control all freedoms in public.  American cops make up their own laws to push and boss Americans around. Try to record them in public with your cell phone and you might get arrested, charged with made up offenses. If you are black you might get shot just for being black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ... You know about as much about America (at least where I live) as I do Russia ... But thanks for your input anyway.
> 
> For instance ... Law enforcement is mostly local and not federal.
> We don't even have police where I live ... Just Sheriff's Deputies (and the sheriff is elected, not appointed).
> 
> Federal agents ... I have only met a few ... And they were nice.
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youtube has endless video's of local sheriff departments and police violating peoples rights. Just look up first amendment audits. Chances are you don't even know your rights. You probably think a cop can stop you and demand you identify yourself. You would probably open your wallet and show them your ID. If you were videoing them and they told you to stop you would do as ordered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a cop demands I.D., you damn well better show it to him tout de suite. That's the law. Anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not. You are wrong. Police can only demand ID if they can articulate that they suspect you of committing a crime. The key word is "articulate". They must have evidence or reasonable suspicion of you committing a specific crime.
> Millions upon millions of dollars have been awarded to citizens for being forced to ID illegally and have their name entered into a publically accessible system associated with criminals and lawbreakers merely on the whim of some bored or poorly trained deputy or cop.
Click to expand...

Ever found yourself face down on the pavement with a knee on your back after being drug through the window of your car for refusing your ID to a big, ol' Alabama deputy? I have. And if you complain he'll say you were speeding or littering. So next time you're stopped and roll your window down and some bear says, "You in a heap o' trouble, boy," you better comply.


----------



## Hossfly

Leo123 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can but why shall I lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?
Click to expand...

Assad is worse than his father, who was a murderous butcher. Then again, so is Putin.


----------



## JGalt

Hossfly said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia freedom is more likely to be regulated in public by the public than law enforcement. Law enforcement usually is only concerned with serious crime, unless they are looking for bribe money.  In USA law enforcement are control freaks who want to control all freedoms in public.  American cops make up their own laws to push and boss Americans around. Try to record them in public with your cell phone and you might get arrested, charged with made up offenses. If you are black you might get shot just for being black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ... You know about as much about America (at least where I live) as I do Russia ... But thanks for your input anyway.
> 
> For instance ... Law enforcement is mostly local and not federal.
> We don't even have police where I live ... Just Sheriff's Deputies (and the sheriff is elected, not appointed).
> 
> Federal agents ... I have only met a few ... And they were nice.
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youtube has endless video's of local sheriff departments and police violating peoples rights. Just look up first amendment audits. Chances are you don't even know your rights. You probably think a cop can stop you and demand you identify yourself. You would probably open your wallet and show them your ID. If you were videoing them and they told you to stop you would do as ordered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a cop demands I.D., you damn well better show it to him tout de suite. That's the law. Anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not. You are wrong. Police can only demand ID if they can articulate that they suspect you of committing a crime. The key word is "articulate". They must have evidence or reasonable suspicion of you committing a specific crime.
> Millions upon millions of dollars have been awarded to citizens for being forced to ID illegally and have their name entered into a publically accessible system associated with criminals and lawbreakers merely on the whim of some bored or poorly trained deputy or cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever found yourself face down on the pavement with a knee on your back after being drug through the window of your car for refusing your ID to a big, ol' Alabama deputy? I have. And if you complain he'll say you were speeding or littering. So next time you're stopped and roll your window down and some bear says, "You in a heap o' trouble, boy," you better comply.
Click to expand...


Truth there. I found that out the hard way, long ago.

Can't say that I blame them though: They have to work with the most low-life shitheads on the planet.


----------



## Eugene

BlackSand said:


> What exactly are the freedoms you think you have that I don't?


As far as I know there are strict regulating of having own vegetable gardens while nobody would say a word about it here.
One of my acquaintance was not allowed to paint a fence. Looks insane for me.
And he told me also that he got to jail for not returning a book to a library though he did. And he spent more than a day there until they found out the mistake. But anyway how can a person get to a jail for such a significant thing like a book? Even if he didn't return let him pay a fine!
Police shooting just in case... that is what I never accept.
If I wish my pool to stay unlearned and be suitable for turtles I am free to do it while in the USA my acquaintance was forced to clean it.

I like US citizens may travel without visa 166 countries while only 149 for Russians.

And we are more free to do some crazy things like that

Weather it is good or not who knows. You are accustomed to live like you do while we like we do...
But I do really often hear that we are more free here than people in USA and EU


----------



## Camp

JGalt said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia freedom is more likely to be regulated in public by the public than law enforcement. Law enforcement usually is only concerned with serious crime, unless they are looking for bribe money.  In USA law enforcement are control freaks who want to control all freedoms in public.  American cops make up their own laws to push and boss Americans around. Try to record them in public with your cell phone and you might get arrested, charged with made up offenses. If you are black you might get shot just for being black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ... You know about as much about America (at least where I live) as I do Russia ... But thanks for your input anyway.
> 
> For instance ... Law enforcement is mostly local and not federal.
> We don't even have police where I live ... Just Sheriff's Deputies (and the sheriff is elected, not appointed).
> 
> Federal agents ... I have only met a few ... And they were nice.
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youtube has endless video's of local sheriff departments and police violating peoples rights. Just look up first amendment audits. Chances are you don't even know your rights. You probably think a cop can stop you and demand you identify yourself. You would probably open your wallet and show them your ID. If you were videoing them and they told you to stop you would do as ordered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a cop demands I.D., you damn well better show it to him tout de suite. That's the law. Anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not. You are wrong. Police can only demand ID if they can articulate that they suspect you of committing a crime. The key word is "articulate". They must have evidence or reasonable suspicion of you committing a specific crime.
> Millions upon millions of dollars have been awarded to citizens for being forced to ID illegally and have their name entered into a publically accessible system associated with criminals and lawbreakers merely on the whim of some bored or poorly trained deputy or cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never watched an episode of Live PD? I guarantee you that if you don't have some form of identification, they will hold you until they figure out who you are. And lying to the police and giving them a fictitious name will get you thrown in the hoosegow pretty quick.
Click to expand...

They can demand ID if you are suspected of a specific crime or you are operating a motor vehicle.


----------



## Hossfly

Eugene said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly are the freedoms you think you have that I don't?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know there are strict regulating of having own vegetable gardens while nobody would say a word about it here.
> One of my acquaintance was not allowed to paint a fence. Looks insane for me.
> And he told me also that he got to jail for not returning a book to a library though he did. And he spent more than a day there until they found out the mistake. But anyway how can a person get to a jail for such a significant thing like a book? Even if he didn't return let him pay a fine!
> Police shooting just in case... that is what I never accept.
> If I wish my pool to stay unlearned and be suitable for turtles I am free to do it while in the USA my acquaintance was forced to clean it.
> 
> I like US citizens may travel without visa 166 countries while only 149 for Russians.
> 
> And we are more free to do some crazy things like that
> 
> Weather it is good or not who knows. You are accustomed to live like you do while we like we do...
> But I do really often hear that we are more free here than people in USA and EU
Click to expand...

Sounds as though you live in utopia, Ivan.


----------



## Eugene

Leo123 said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can but why shall I lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?
Click to expand...

Assad is legally chosen president of Syria. 
Under his ruling his country was o e of the most developed in the region and it was secular, where different confessions could live in peace. Until fed by USA and their allies Saudi started wave of middle eastern revolutions which led to millions of suffering people, Iraq and Lybia collapse...
Of course I do like Russia supporting Syria. 
All those lies about Assad and Putin is nothing but propaganda.


----------



## Eugene

Hossfly said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can but why shall I lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assad is worse than his father, who was a murderous butcher. Then again, so is Putin.
Click to expand...

Just words repeated from propaganda mass media without any proves


----------



## Camp

Hossfly said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Russia freedom is more likely to be regulated in public by the public than law enforcement. Law enforcement usually is only concerned with serious crime, unless they are looking for bribe money.  In USA law enforcement are control freaks who want to control all freedoms in public.  American cops make up their own laws to push and boss Americans around. Try to record them in public with your cell phone and you might get arrested, charged with made up offenses. If you are black you might get shot just for being black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ... You know about as much about America (at least where I live) as I do Russia ... But thanks for your input anyway.
> 
> For instance ... Law enforcement is mostly local and not federal.
> We don't even have police where I live ... Just Sheriff's Deputies (and the sheriff is elected, not appointed).
> 
> Federal agents ... I have only met a few ... And they were nice.
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youtube has endless video's of local sheriff departments and police violating peoples rights. Just look up first amendment audits. Chances are you don't even know your rights. You probably think a cop can stop you and demand you identify yourself. You would probably open your wallet and show them your ID. If you were videoing them and they told you to stop you would do as ordered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a cop demands I.D., you damn well better show it to him tout de suite. That's the law. Anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is not. You are wrong. Police can only demand ID if they can articulate that they suspect you of committing a crime. The key word is "articulate". They must have evidence or reasonable suspicion of you committing a specific crime.
> Millions upon millions of dollars have been awarded to citizens for being forced to ID illegally and have their name entered into a publically accessible system associated with criminals and lawbreakers merely on the whim of some bored or poorly trained deputy or cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever found yourself face down on the pavement with a knee on your back after being drug through the window of your car for refusing your ID to a big, ol' Alabama deputy? I have. And if you complain he'll say you were speeding or littering. So next time you're stopped and roll your window down and some bear says, "You in a heap o' trouble, boy," you better comply.
Click to expand...

You agree to your license/carry ID and provide it to law enforcement when you obtain a license. Not providing ID when driving a motor vehicle is evidence of committing a crime, hence, legal reason to detain or arrest.


----------



## Hossfly

Eugene said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can but why shall I lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assad is worse than his father, who was a murderous butcher. Then again, so is Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just words repeated from propaganda mass media without any proves
Click to expand...

Got it! Just propaganda. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Eugene

Hossfly said:


> Sounds as though you live in utopia, Ivan.


Not utopia, Sam, we do have a lot of wrong. As well as you do and any other people in other countries.

But there are many wrong thoughts about Russia and freedom among those who never been there..


----------



## JGalt

Eugene said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can but why shall I lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assad is legally chosen president of Syria.
> Under his ruling his country was o e of the most developed in the region and it was secular, where different confessions could live in peace. Until fed by USA and their allies Saudi started wave of middle eastern revolutions which led to millions of suffering people, Iraq and Lybia collapse...
> Of course I do like Russia supporting Syria.
> All those lies about Assad and Putin is nothing but propaganda.
Click to expand...


Well don't blame us. Syria didn't turn into a war zone until Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton got into power. Their inept leadership allowed ISIS to form and spread throughout Syria and Iraq. It wasn't until Trump was elected that we put a stop to them.

Our troops are not over there to depose Assad, we went there for the sole purpose of eradicating ISIS which we've pretty much done, with or without the help of the Russians.

Unfortunately for Assad, he thinks that using chemical weapons against civilians is acceptable, which no country on this earth will stand for.


----------



## JGalt

Eugene said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as though you live in utopia, Ivan.
> 
> 
> 
> Not utopia, Sam, we do have a lot of wrong. As well as you do and any other people in other countries.
> 
> But there are many wrong thoughts about Russia and freedom among those who never been there..
Click to expand...



Like I said, if Russia is so free, why aren't people falling all over themselves to go there to live? There are millions of war refugees and they all seem to go to European countries, or come here.


----------



## Eugene

Hossfly said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can but why shall I lie?
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assad is worse than his father, who was a murderous butcher. Then again, so is Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just words repeated from propaganda mass media without any proves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it! Just propaganda. Thanks for the explanation.
Click to expand...

Find last speeches of Nebenzya in UN Security Council and you will know a lot about lies of western authorities about gas attacks in Syria and about London case with Skripals


----------



## Eugene

JGalt said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can but why shall I lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assad is legally chosen president of Syria.
> Under his ruling his country was o e of the most developed in the region and it was secular, where different confessions could live in peace. Until fed by USA and their allies Saudi started wave of middle eastern revolutions which led to millions of suffering people, Iraq and Lybia collapse...
> Of course I do like Russia supporting Syria.
> All those lies about Assad and Putin is nothing but propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well don't blame us. Syria didn't turn into a war zone until Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton got into power. Their inept leadership allowed ISIS to form and spread throughout Syria and Iraq. It wasn't until Trump was elected that we put a stop to them.
> 
> Our troops are not over there to depose Assad, we went there for the sole purpose of eradicating ISIS which we've pretty much done, with or without the help of the Russians.
> 
> Unfortunately for Assad, he thinks that using chemical weapons against civilians is acceptable, which no country on this earth will stand for.
Click to expand...

While USA "fought" ISIS it grew until got 70% of Syrian territory.
After Russia was *officially* asked by Syria to help it was almost terminated within a year.
USA declare they are fighting ISIS but support ISIS affiliated terroristic organizations and strike against Syrian army.
If USA which is an occupant in Syria left the country Syria  would be cleared of terrorism in a month.


----------



## Eugene

JGalt said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as though you live in utopia, Ivan.
> 
> 
> 
> Not utopia, Sam, we do have a lot of wrong. As well as you do and any other people in other countries.
> 
> But there are many wrong thoughts about Russia and freedom among those who never been there..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if Russia is so free, why aren't people falling all over themselves to go there to live? There are millions of war refugees and they all seem to go to European countries, or come here.
Click to expand...

A lot of people come to live in Russia. 
Yes , not as much as those to the US


----------



## JGalt

Eugene said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can but why shall I lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assad is legally chosen president of Syria.
> Under his ruling his country was o e of the most developed in the region and it was secular, where different confessions could live in peace. Until fed by USA and their allies Saudi started wave of middle eastern revolutions which led to millions of suffering people, Iraq and Lybia collapse...
> Of course I do like Russia supporting Syria.
> All those lies about Assad and Putin is nothing but propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well don't blame us. Syria didn't turn into a war zone until Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton got into power. Their inept leadership allowed ISIS to form and spread throughout Syria and Iraq. It wasn't until Trump was elected that we put a stop to them.
> 
> Our troops are not over there to depose Assad, we went there for the sole purpose of eradicating ISIS which we've pretty much done, with or without the help of the Russians.
> 
> Unfortunately for Assad, he thinks that using chemical weapons against civilians is acceptable, which no country on this earth will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While USA "fought" ISIS it grew until got 70% of Syrian territory.
> After Russia was *officially* asked by Syria to help it was almost terminated within a year.
> USA declare they are fighting ISIS but support ISIS affiliated terroristic organizations and strike against Syrian army.
> If USA which is an occupant in Syria left the country Syria  would be cleared of terrorism in a month.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. We made very little headway in defeating ISIS under the previous President Obama. They even spread throughout Iraq while Obama was President. But after Donald trump was elected and In only one short year, ISIS was all but eradicated in both Syria and Iraq. Were there any Russian troops in Iraq, fighting ISIS? None that I know of.

These maps show how drastically ISIS territory has shrunk since its peak







If you look at the map, you'll see how the Syrian city of Raqqa was once an ISIS stronghold. It was US-backed troops with our resources that eliminated them and freed the city.

U.S.-Backed Forces Begin Assault on Raqqa, ISIS Stronghold in Syria


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> As far as I know there are strict regulating of having own vegetable gardens while nobody would say a word about it here.
> One of my acquaintance was not allowed to paint a fence. Looks insane for me.
> And he told me also that he got to jail for not returning a book to a library though he did. And he spent more than a day there until they found out the mistake. But anyway how can a person get to a jail for such a significant thing like a book? Even if he didn't return let him pay a fine!
> Police shooting just in case... that is what I never accept.
> If I wish my pool to stay unlearned and be suitable for turtles I am free to do it while in the USA my acquaintance was forced to clean it.
> 
> I like US citizens may travel without visa 166 countries while only 149 for Russians.
> 
> And we are more free to do some crazy things like that
> 
> Weather it is good or not who knows. You are accustomed to live like you do while we like we do...
> But I do really often hear that we are more free here than people in USA and EU



A lot of the things you mention ... I have heard of ... But it's not the kind of regulation you are thinking of.

There are what we call ... HOA's (home owner's associations) that regulate activity within their own neighborhoods.
Such activity can include all sorts of things ... House type, out buildings, fence types (colors) vegetable gardens ... Just about anything.
But ... Those are agreements people sign when they choose to purchase property within the boundaries of the HOA.

They are not standard law ... They are a contract between residents within a certain neighborhood.
My neighbors are wildlife and don't complain much.

As for jail time for an overdue library book ... Sounds ridiculous.
If the person was thrown in jail ... It was for more than an overdue library book.
Now it is possible that person caught a case of the ass with the officer ... Said some stupid shit ... And the cop cuffed and stuffed him for being a dick.

The pool ... That could be an issue specific to certain regions.
It could also be a provision in a HOA.

Most of time when a home owner is required to treat a pool ... It is because we have monster mosquitos here and they can carry the West Nile Virus.
Sometimes there are ordinances that forbid stagnant water ... Like an untreated pool with no pumps running.
But ... You can still have a pond on your property for turtles, fish, snakes, beavers, ducks, water birds and alligators.


*We don't have much snow where I live ... But we have mud.*





*And lots of water ...*









.​


----------



## EGR one

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, you aren't a citizen of THIS country, you little shit.  I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?  Maybe us Americans should be more concerned about what you are doing over there in your little shit hole?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
Click to expand...


Americans don't take insults well, Ivan.  Maybe you should take that into consideration in future posts.


----------



## Tehon

EGR one said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, you aren't a citizen of THIS country, you little shit.  I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?  Maybe us Americans should be more concerned about what you are doing over there in your little shit hole?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't take insults well, Ivan.  Maybe you should take that into consideration in future posts.
Click to expand...

Eugene, be nice to the Americans, don't make them cry.


----------



## Tehon

JGalt said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as though you live in utopia, Ivan.
> 
> 
> 
> Not utopia, Sam, we do have a lot of wrong. As well as you do and any other people in other countries.
> 
> But there are many wrong thoughts about Russia and freedom among those who never been there..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if Russia is so free, why aren't people falling all over themselves to go there to live? There are millions of war refugees and they all seem to go to European countries, or come here.
Click to expand...

Russia: The World's Second-Largest Immigration Haven


----------



## BlackSand

EGR one said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't take insults well, Ivan.  Maybe you should take that into consideration in future posts.
Click to expand...


Russians aren't half as good as North Koreans as far as insulting Americans ... 
It must suck to come in so far behind the Rocket Man and a country of peasants.

.​


----------



## Eugene

BlackSand said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't take insults well, Ivan.  Maybe you should take that into consideration in future posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russians aren't half as good as North Koreans as far as insulting Americans ...
> It must suck to come in so far behind the Rocket Man and a country of peasants.
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

That "country of peasants" is the oldest civilization in earth.
Those "peasants" were called Land of cities in 8 century while Europe was full of wild tribes.
Those "peasants" saved Europe from mongols in 11-13 centuries, saved world from fascism in 1940s.
Those "peasants" invented television, radio, hybrid engine, were first in space...

Go on fooling yourself.


----------



## Hossfly

Eugene said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't take insults well, Ivan.  Maybe you should take that into consideration in future posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russians aren't half as good as North Koreans as far as insulting Americans ...
> It must suck to come in so far behind the Rocket Man and a country of peasants.
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That "country of peasants" is the oldest civilization in earth.
> Those "peasants" were called Land of cities in 8 century while Europe was full of wild tribes.
> Those "peasants" saved Europe from mongols in 11-13 centuries, saved world from fascism in 1940s.
> Those "peasants" invented television, radio, hybrid engine, were first in space...
> 
> Go on fooling yourself.
Click to expand...


Here, Sergei, finish your brainwashing.


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> That "country of peasants" is the oldest civilization in earth.
> Those "peasants" were called Land of cities in 8 century while Europe was full of wild tribes.
> Those "peasants" saved Europe from mongols in 11-13 centuries, saved world from fascism in 1940s.
> Those "peasants" invented television, radio, hybrid engine, were first in space...
> 
> Go on fooling yourself.



Uh, read carefully ... I was referring to North Korea as "Rocket Man (Kim Jong-un) and a country of peasants" ... 

Now ... If you would like to say that the North Koreans invented the radio, television, the hybrid engine ...
Were first in space ... And are the oldest civilization on Earth ...

Then it's no wonder they are far more advanced than Russians at insulting Americans ... You prove that yet again.

.​


----------



## KissMy

Eugene said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I barred from getting on plane for flying to the US?
> Anyone may do it!
> 
> As for hunting here we don't have problems to do it. But there are seasons when hunting for some certain animals is forbidden due to save their population
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am talking about ... I didn't say you were barred.
> I only stated that if you for some reason were, it would negate your ability to (some people are not allowed to fly here ... more government regulation).
> 
> There are license fees here for hunting ... But some of those fees goes towards wildlife management (conservation).
> I didn't suggest that you have a problem hunting ... I just asked if you had the same freedoms I do.
> 
> I understand you may not have the land ... But we have Wildlife Management Areas (WMA's ... large segments of public land) here were anyone can hunt.
> I don't like hunting in WMA's ... Too many rules, regulations, hunters and enforcement agents.
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> What is RV?
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A RV is a Recreational Vehicle ... In this case a place to sleep, cook, shower, watch television, drink whiskey and whatnot.
> And ... You could still come even if you didn't want to hunt ... Bring your camo and a camera.
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if you can mention some general freedoms you suppose me not to have...
> 
> It seems you in USA have more restrictions than we here
Click to expand...


We are heavily restricted here in most populated areas of the USA, Properties & buildings must meet stringent codes, zoning, GFCIs, screen doors, windows, trash must be sorted, yards maintained, speed limits, traffic laws, seat-belts, helmets, septic/sewer regs, must pick up dog shit, vehicle safety, emissions inspections, mandatory insurance, license, titles, registrations, taxes, taxes, taxes & taxes, hunting seasons, no automatic weapons, .50 caliber limit, limited ammo hunting, per day catch or kill limits, DNR & Game Warden can search & seize anywhere, anytime, spying on everyone, discrimination, hate speech, etc. We have more than 30,000 pages of federal laws, not counting State & Local. Congress passes at least 125 new laws every year!


----------



## Eugene

BlackSand said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "country of peasants" is the oldest civilization in earth.
> Those "peasants" were called Land of cities in 8 century while Europe was full of wild tribes.
> Those "peasants" saved Europe from mongols in 11-13 centuries, saved world from fascism in 1940s.
> Those "peasants" invented television, radio, hybrid engine, were first in space...
> 
> Go on fooling yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, read carefully ... I was referring to North Korea as "Rocket Man (Kim Jong-un) and a country of peasants" ...
> 
> Now ... If you would like to say that the North Koreans invented the radio, television, the hybrid engine ...
> Were first in space ... And are the oldest civilization on Earth ...
> 
> Then it's no wonder they are far more advanced than Russians at insulting Americans ... You prove that yet again.
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

Make an easing for my misunderstanding of English. If you could speak Russian I wouldn't got you wrong. But you don't...

Anyway you have shown your nature...not from the best side


----------



## KissMy

Hossfly said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't take insults well, Ivan.  Maybe you should take that into consideration in future posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russians aren't half as good as North Koreans as far as insulting Americans ...
> It must suck to come in so far behind the Rocket Man and a country of peasants.
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That "country of peasants" is the oldest civilization in earth.
> Those "peasants" were called Land of cities in 8 century while Europe was full of wild tribes.
> Those "peasants" saved Europe from mongols in 11-13 centuries, saved world from fascism in 1940s.
> Those "peasants" invented television, radio, hybrid engine, were first in space...
> 
> Go on fooling yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, Sergei, finish your brainwashing.
Click to expand...

Why is the USA using Russian Rocket engines from the 1960s? Because the are better than ours!


----------



## Eugene

KissMy said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I barred from getting on plane for flying to the US?
> Anyone may do it!
> 
> As for hunting here we don't have problems to do it. But there are seasons when hunting for some certain animals is forbidden due to save their population
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am talking about ... I didn't say you were barred.
> I only stated that if you for some reason were, it would negate your ability to (some people are not allowed to fly here ... more government regulation).
> 
> There are license fees here for hunting ... But some of those fees goes towards wildlife management (conservation).
> I didn't suggest that you have a problem hunting ... I just asked if you had the same freedoms I do.
> 
> I understand you may not have the land ... But we have Wildlife Management Areas (WMA's ... large segments of public land) here were anyone can hunt.
> I don't like hunting in WMA's ... Too many rules, regulations, hunters and enforcement agents.
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> What is RV?
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A RV is a Recreational Vehicle ... In this case a place to sleep, cook, shower, watch television, drink whiskey and whatnot.
> And ... You could still come even if you didn't want to hunt ... Bring your camo and a camera.
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you if you can mention some general freedoms you suppose me not to have...
> 
> It seems you in USA have more restrictions than we here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are heavily restricted here in most populated areas of the USA, Properties & buildings must meet stringent codes, zoning, GFCIs, screen doors, windows, trash must be sorted, yards maintained, speed limits, traffic laws, seat-belts, helmets, septic/sewer regs, must pick up dog shit, vehicle safety, emissions inspections, mandatory insurance, license, titles, registrations, taxes, taxes, taxes & taxes, hunting seasons, no automatic weapons, .50 caliber limit, limited ammo hunting, per day catch or kill limits, DNR & Game Warden can search & seize anywhere, anytime, spying on everyone, discrimination, hate speech, etc. We have more than 30,000 pages of federal laws, not counting State & Local. Congress passes at least 125 new laws every year!
Click to expand...

Actually many of those rules I'd like to have here in Russia. 
Many of them we have.
But your taxation is very high and strict as far as I know.


----------



## Hossfly

KissMy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't take insults well, Ivan.  Maybe you should take that into consideration in future posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russians aren't half as good as North Koreans as far as insulting Americans ...
> It must suck to come in so far behind the Rocket Man and a country of peasants.
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That "country of peasants" is the oldest civilization in earth.
> Those "peasants" were called Land of cities in 8 century while Europe was full of wild tribes.
> Those "peasants" saved Europe from mongols in 11-13 centuries, saved world from fascism in 1940s.
> Those "peasants" invented television, radio, hybrid engine, were first in space...
> 
> Go on fooling yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, Sergei, finish your brainwashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is the USA using Russian Rocket engines from the 1960s? Because the are better than ours!
Click to expand...

Rocket engines used on which rockets?


----------



## KissMy

Hossfly said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't take insults well, Ivan.  Maybe you should take that into consideration in future posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't half as good as North Koreans as far as insulting Americans ...
> It must suck to come in so far behind the Rocket Man and a country of peasants.
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That "country of peasants" is the oldest civilization in earth.
> Those "peasants" were called Land of cities in 8 century while Europe was full of wild tribes.
> Those "peasants" saved Europe from mongols in 11-13 centuries, saved world from fascism in 1940s.
> Those "peasants" invented television, radio, hybrid engine, were first in space...
> 
> Go on fooling yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, Sergei, finish your brainwashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is the USA using Russian Rocket engines from the 1960s? Because the are better than ours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocket engines used on which rockets?
Click to expand...

You need to snap out of your brainwashing program!
Nearly Every Rocket!


----------



## Hossfly

KissMy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't half as good as North Koreans as far as insulting Americans ...
> It must suck to come in so far behind the Rocket Man and a country of peasants.
> 
> .​
> 
> 
> 
> That "country of peasants" is the oldest civilization in earth.
> Those "peasants" were called Land of cities in 8 century while Europe was full of wild tribes.
> Those "peasants" saved Europe from mongols in 11-13 centuries, saved world from fascism in 1940s.
> Those "peasants" invented television, radio, hybrid engine, were first in space...
> 
> Go on fooling yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, Sergei, finish your brainwashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is the USA using Russian Rocket engines from the 1960s? Because the are better than ours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocket engines used on which rockets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to snap out of your brainwashing program!
> Nearly Every Rocket!
Click to expand...


A business decision that the US is weaning itself from. No big deal.


----------



## KissMy

Hossfly said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "country of peasants" is the oldest civilization in earth.
> Those "peasants" were called Land of cities in 8 century while Europe was full of wild tribes.
> Those "peasants" saved Europe from mongols in 11-13 centuries, saved world from fascism in 1940s.
> Those "peasants" invented television, radio, hybrid engine, were first in space...
> 
> Go on fooling yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, Sergei, finish your brainwashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is the USA using Russian Rocket engines from the 1960s? Because the are better than ours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocket engines used on which rockets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to snap out of your brainwashing program!
> Nearly Every Rocket!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A business decision that the US is weaning itself from. No big deal.
Click to expand...

LOL! - 1960s Russian RD-180 fuel efficiency / power ratio is unmatched to this day by any USA rocket engine design. That means much larger payload & speed from Russian Engines, Faster missiles that we cant catch to intercept.


----------



## BlackSand

Hossfly said:


> A business decision that the US is weaning itself from. No big deal.




... But you should be terrified ... Don't you know the Russians have the Satan Missile.








I wonder how long it will take the nit-wits to figure out we really don't give a damn about crusty old cold war ideology.
If the Russians want to spend themselves into oblivion failing again ... Meh.

.


----------



## Hossfly

KissMy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, Sergei, finish your brainwashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the USA using Russian Rocket engines from the 1960s? Because the are better than ours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rocket engines used on which rockets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to snap out of your brainwashing program!
> Nearly Every Rocket!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A business decision that the US is weaning itself from. No big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! - 1960s Russian RD-180 fuel efficiency / power ratio is unmatched to this day by any USA rocket engine design. That means much larger payload & speed from Russian Engines, Faster missiles that we cant catch to intercept.
Click to expand...

I am totally flabbergasted.


----------



## BlackSand

KissMy said:


> LOL! - 1960s Russian RD-180 fuel efficiency / power ratio is unmatched to this day by any USA rocket engine design. That means much larger payload & speed from Russian Engines, Faster missiles that we cant catch to intercept.



Really ... How fast do you have to be moving to catch something coming at you ... 

.​


----------



## KissMy

Hossfly said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the USA using Russian Rocket engines from the 1960s? Because the are better than ours!
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket engines used on which rockets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to snap out of your brainwashing program!
> Nearly Every Rocket!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A business decision that the US is weaning itself from. No big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! - 1960s Russian RD-180 fuel efficiency / power ratio is unmatched to this day by any USA rocket engine design. That means much larger payload & speed from Russian Engines, Faster missiles that we cant catch to intercept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am totally flabbergasted.
Click to expand...

Exactly! We spend 10 times more for shit!


----------



## Eugene

You may also compare jets... SU-57 and F-22 
Tanks T-14 and M1A2
...and their prices


----------



## WheelieAddict

Eugene said:


> You may also compare jets... SU-57 and F-22
> Tanks T-14 and M1A2
> ...and their prices


The difference is the United States has can afford stuff and Russia is on a tight budget.


----------



## Eugene

WheelieAddict said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may also compare jets... SU-57 and F-22
> Tanks T-14 and M1A2
> ...and their prices
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is the United States has can afford stuff and Russia is on a tight budget.
Click to expand...

Yes  I've been hearing it for a very long time.
Obama called Russia a regional country, announced our economy is torn into small pieces...several years passed and...

Let's also recall your new LCS who were called a garbage by your specialists.

I like it... a lot of money is spent for someone's wealth. And you say about corruption somewhere?


----------



## WheelieAddict

Eugene said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may also compare jets... SU-57 and F-22
> Tanks T-14 and M1A2
> ...and their prices
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is the United States has can afford stuff and Russia is on a tight budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  I've been hearing it for a very long time.
> Obama called Russia a regional country, announced our economy is torn into small pieces...several years passed and...
> 
> Let's also recall your new LCS who were called a garbage by your specialists.
> 
> I like it... a lot of money is spent for someone's wealth. And you say about corruption somewhere?
Click to expand...

Corruption is everywhere but unfortunately especially pervasive in Russia. 

My great grandfather was a Cossack who was lucky enough to slip away and make his way to the United States with his family before being eliminated. You will find no respect for Russia's continued authoritarian regime from me.
Decossackization - Wikipedia


----------



## KissMy

WheelieAddict said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may also compare jets... SU-57 and F-22
> Tanks T-14 and M1A2
> ...and their prices
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is the United States has can afford stuff and Russia is on a tight budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  I've been hearing it for a very long time.
> Obama called Russia a regional country, announced our economy is torn into small pieces...several years passed and...
> 
> Let's also recall your new LCS who were called a garbage by your specialists.
> 
> I like it... a lot of money is spent for someone's wealth. And you say about corruption somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corruption is everywhere but unfortunately especially pervasive in Russia.
> 
> My great grandfather was a Cossack who was lucky enough to slip away and make his way to the United States with his family before being eliminated. You will find no respect for Russia's continued authoritarian regime from me.
> Decossackization - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Most wish to do the same to dark people here in the USA. Undocumented are being arrested every day!


----------



## WheelieAddict

KissMy said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may also compare jets... SU-57 and F-22
> Tanks T-14 and M1A2
> ...and their prices
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is the United States has can afford stuff and Russia is on a tight budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  I've been hearing it for a very long time.
> Obama called Russia a regional country, announced our economy is torn into small pieces...several years passed and...
> 
> Let's also recall your new LCS who were called a garbage by your specialists.
> 
> I like it... a lot of money is spent for someone's wealth. And you say about corruption somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corruption is everywhere but unfortunately especially pervasive in Russia.
> 
> My great grandfather was a Cossack who was lucky enough to slip away and make his way to the United States with his family before being eliminated. You will find no respect for Russia's continued authoritarian regime from me.
> Decossackization - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most wish to do the same to dark people here in the USA. Undocumented are being arrested every day!
Click to expand...

I am well aware that the alt-right admires bolshevik policies.


----------



## Eugene

WheelieAddict said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may also compare jets... SU-57 and F-22
> Tanks T-14 and M1A2
> ...and their prices
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is the United States has can afford stuff and Russia is on a tight budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  I've been hearing it for a very long time.
> Obama called Russia a regional country, announced our economy is torn into small pieces...several years passed and...
> 
> Let's also recall your new LCS who were called a garbage by your specialists.
> 
> I like it... a lot of money is spent for someone's wealth. And you say about corruption somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corruption is everywhere but unfortunately especially pervasive in Russia.
> 
> My great grandfather was a Cossack who was lucky enough to slip away and make his way to the United States with his family before being eliminated. You will find no respect for Russia's continued authoritarian regime from me.
> Decossackization - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Corruption in Russia exists but not more than in USA and EU as it is described in western mass media. 
And of course it is not legalized like in the USA which is supposed to be absolutely normal. I mean lobby. 

As for Cossacks, they were the best warriors for centuries and the most loyal to Russian Empire. My ancestors were cossacks drom 2 different branches and even my surname is cossackian.
After the revolution of 1917 they stayed loyal to Tsar and were very dangerous for new authorities so Bolsheviks were afraid of them.

I am monarchist. But I like many ideas of Communist ideology. And there were many great achievements of Soviet Union including its positive fluence on the world in common.
Today cossacks are not official and sometimes those organizations do doubtable things though mostly they act to help people in some accidents or hard situations like volunteers.

There is no authoritarian regime now in Russia as it is said but you won't agree and will start arguing,  ok.
And which is more important Russia today is the only world hope in fight against globalists who are nothing but bloodsuckers having the only aim to rule and to have all money.


----------



## Eugene

KissMy said:


> Most wish to do the same to dark people here in the USA. Undocumented are being arrested every day!


Btw who do you call "dark"? Negros?


----------



## KissMy

Eugene said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may also compare jets... SU-57 and F-22
> Tanks T-14 and M1A2
> ...and their prices
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is the United States has can afford stuff and Russia is on a tight budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  I've been hearing it for a very long time.
> Obama called Russia a regional country, announced our economy is torn into small pieces...several years passed and...
> 
> Let's also recall your new LCS who were called a garbage by your specialists.
> 
> I like it... a lot of money is spent for someone's wealth. And you say about corruption somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corruption is everywhere but unfortunately especially pervasive in Russia.
> 
> My great grandfather was a Cossack who was lucky enough to slip away and make his way to the United States with his family before being eliminated. You will find no respect for Russia's continued authoritarian regime from me.
> Decossackization - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corruption in Russia exists but not more than in USA and EU as it is described in western mass media.
> And of course it is not legalized like in the USA which is supposed to be absolutely normal. I mean lobby.
> 
> As for Cossacks, they were the best warriors for centuries and the most loyal to Russian Empire. My ancestors were cossacks drom 2 different branches and even my surname is cossackian.
> After the revolution of 1917 they stayed loyal to Tsar and were very dangerous for new authorities so Bolsheviks were afraid of them.
> 
> I am monarchist. But I like many ideas of Communist ideology. And there were many great achievements of Soviet Union including its positive fluence on the world in common.
> Today cossacks are not official and sometimes those organizations do doubtable things though mostly they act to help people in some accidents or hard situations like volunteers.
> 
> There is no authoritarian regime now in Russia as it is said but you won't agree and will start arguing,  ok.
> And which is more important Russia today is the only world hope in fight against globalists who are nothing but bloodsuckers having the only aim to rule and to have all money.
Click to expand...

Tariffs will crush the Bloodsucking Globalist! Hopefully Trump does a 25% across the board import tariff on everything.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Eugene said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may also compare jets... SU-57 and F-22
> Tanks T-14 and M1A2
> ...and their prices
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is the United States has can afford stuff and Russia is on a tight budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  I've been hearing it for a very long time.
> Obama called Russia a regional country, announced our economy is torn into small pieces...several years passed and...
> 
> Let's also recall your new LCS who were called a garbage by your specialists.
> 
> I like it... a lot of money is spent for someone's wealth. And you say about corruption somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corruption is everywhere but unfortunately especially pervasive in Russia.
> 
> My great grandfather was a Cossack who was lucky enough to slip away and make his way to the United States with his family before being eliminated. You will find no respect for Russia's continued authoritarian regime from me.
> Decossackization - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corruption in Russia exists but not more than in USA and EU as it is described in western mass media.
> And of course it is not legalized like in the USA which is supposed to be absolutely normal. I mean lobby.
> 
> As for Cossacks, they were the best warriors for centuries and the most loyal to Russian Empire. My ancestors were cossacks drom 2 different branches and even my surname is cossackian.
> After the revolution of 1917 they stayed loyal to Tsar and were very dangerous for new authorities so Bolsheviks were afraid of them.
> 
> I am monarchist. But I like many ideas of Communist ideology. And there were many great achievements of Soviet Union including its positive fluence on the world in common.
> Today cossacks are not official and sometimes those organizations do doubtable things though mostly they act to help people in some accidents or hard situations like volunteers.
> 
> There is no authoritarian regime now in Russia as it is said but you won't agree and will start arguing,  ok.
> And which is more important Russia today is the only world hope in fight against globalists who are nothing but bloodsuckers having the only aim to rule and to have all money.
Click to expand...

I would like to say first I have no ill will for Russians, I am part Russian myself. I am glad for you your Cossack ancestors survived the Bolsheviks.

You know the Putin regime is as globalist as the US and other nations? Putin has become very rich from "globalists". Our country has issues with corruption like all but does not allow someone to become almost a dictator and abuse power to become a billionaire. 

I disagree with your sentiment that Russia is not authoritarian. Are gay people allowed to march in your country?


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can but why shall I lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assad is legally chosen president of Syria.
> Under his ruling his country was o e of the most developed in the region and it was secular, where different confessions could live in peace. Until fed by USA and their allies Saudi started wave of middle eastern revolutions which led to millions of suffering people, Iraq and Lybia collapse...
> Of course I do like Russia supporting Syria.
> All those lies about Assad and Putin is nothing but propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well don't blame us. Syria didn't turn into a war zone until Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton got into power. Their inept leadership allowed ISIS to form and spread throughout Syria and Iraq. It wasn't until Trump was elected that we put a stop to them.
> 
> Our troops are not over there to depose Assad, we went there for the sole purpose of eradicating ISIS which we've pretty much done, with or without the help of the Russians.
> 
> Unfortunately for Assad, he thinks that using chemical weapons against civilians is acceptable, which no country on this earth will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While USA "fought" ISIS it grew until got 70% of Syrian territory.
> After Russia was *officially* asked by Syria to help it was almost terminated within a year.
> USA declare they are fighting ISIS but support ISIS affiliated terroristic organizations and strike against Syrian army.
> If USA which is an occupant in Syria left the country Syria  would be cleared of terrorism in a month.
Click to expand...


Well, that I can agree with you on, but don't go around dissing our rights, which you apparently have a poor understanding of to begin with.


----------



## ChrisL

Most of these Arab countries in the ME have no idea what "democracy" means.  They don't know how to get along without a dictator dictating to them because that is all they know.  A lot of them are not very well educated and are very poor and very religiously preoccupied.


----------



## ChrisL

JGalt said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can but why shall I lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Assad is legally chosen president of Syria.
> Under his ruling his country was o e of the most developed in the region and it was secular, where different confessions could live in peace. Until fed by USA and their allies Saudi started wave of middle eastern revolutions which led to millions of suffering people, Iraq and Lybia collapse...
> Of course I do like Russia supporting Syria.
> All those lies about Assad and Putin is nothing but propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well don't blame us. Syria didn't turn into a war zone until Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton got into power. Their inept leadership allowed ISIS to form and spread throughout Syria and Iraq. It wasn't until Trump was elected that we put a stop to them.
> 
> Our troops are not over there to depose Assad, we went there for the sole purpose of eradicating ISIS which we've pretty much done, with or without the help of the Russians.
> 
> Unfortunately for Assad, he thinks that using chemical weapons against civilians is acceptable, which no country on this earth will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While USA "fought" ISIS it grew until got 70% of Syrian territory.
> After Russia was *officially* asked by Syria to help it was almost terminated within a year.
> USA declare they are fighting ISIS but support ISIS affiliated terroristic organizations and strike against Syrian army.
> If USA which is an occupant in Syria left the country Syria  would be cleared of terrorism in a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. We made very little headway in defeating ISIS under the previous President Obama. They even spread throughout Iraq while Obama was President. But after Donald trump was elected and In only one short year, ISIS was all but eradicated in both Syria and Iraq. Were there any Russian troops in Iraq, fighting ISIS? None that I know of.
> 
> These maps show how drastically ISIS territory has shrunk since its peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the map, you'll see how the Syrian city of Raqqa was once an ISIS stronghold. It was US-backed troops with our resources that eliminated them and freed the city.
> 
> U.S.-Backed Forces Begin Assault on Raqqa, ISIS Stronghold in Syria
Click to expand...


The problem with this concept is that you are not killing them all because there are new ones born every day.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't take insults well, Ivan.  Maybe you should take that into consideration in future posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russians aren't half as good as North Koreans as far as insulting Americans ...
> It must suck to come in so far behind the Rocket Man and a country of peasants.
> 
> .​
Click to expand...


I thought it seemed more like HE was insulted by my comments.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Tehon said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, you aren't a citizen of THIS country, you little shit.  I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?  Maybe us Americans should be more concerned about what you are doing over there in your little shit hole?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't take insults well, Ivan.  Maybe you should take that into consideration in future posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eugene, be nice to the Americans, don't make them cry.
Click to expand...


I think I was the one who insulted him.  Hence my apology.  I get it though.  Everything is backwards and bizarro in liberal la-la land.


----------



## ChrisL

Tehon said:


> EGR one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, you aren't a citizen of THIS country, you little shit.  I don't go telling YOU what to do in your country, do I?  Maybe us Americans should be more concerned about what you are doing over there in your little shit hole?
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity to see nice face at the avatar and to realize that this person is being killed with own bile from inside.
> 
> That's exactly typical behavior of an American as I supposed. Thanks for proving my assumption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans don't take insults well, Ivan.  Maybe you should take that into consideration in future posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eugene, be nice to the Americans, don't make them cry.
Click to expand...


Does this mean you are not an American?  Good to know.    I will remember that for future reference.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> I thought it seemed more like HE was insulted by my comments.    Lol.



His comments were an attempt to insult you.
That's what I meant ... They really suck at insulting Americans.
It's kind of like the way some Germans have difficulty with abstract humor at times.

At least the North Koreans show a great deal more creativity in their insults.


.​


----------



## Eugene

WheelieAddict said:


> I disagree with your sentiment that Russia is not authoritarian. Are gay people allowed to march in your country?


Authoritarian regime and gay march do not lay in the same plane. You may face authoritarian gay regime somewhere sometime, aren't you?

And gay marches in Russia are not forbidden but our society doesn't accept them and it may be dangerous for gays.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it seemed more like HE was insulted by my comments.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His comments were an attempt to insult you.
> That's what I meant ... They really suck at insulting Americans.
> It's kind of like the way some Germans have difficulty with abstract humor at times.
> 
> At least the North Koreans show a great deal more creativity in their insults.
> 
> 
> .​
Click to expand...


Well, they must because I wasn't even aware that he was trying to insult me.


----------



## ChrisL

I mean, I realize that he was calling me a meanie in so many words, but I don't really consider that an insult among insults.    Lol.


----------



## Eugene

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it seemed more like HE was insulted by my comments.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His comments were an attempt to insult you.
> That's what I meant ... They really suck at insulting Americans.
> It's kind of like the way some Germans have difficulty with abstract humor at times.
> 
> At least the North Koreans show a great deal more creativity in their insults.
> 
> 
> .​
Click to expand...

You are so narrow minded that cannot realize that English is not well understood by some of your opponents. I can understand the main idea but I don't feel some emotions...sarcasm, humor, etc

Вы же, дебилы ни хрена не поймёте,  если я вам нормальным языком объясню, куда идти, как долго и зачем... Поэтому глумитесь, животные, пока русский не стал всемирным...недолго вам, убогим осталось - века полтора максимум!


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it seemed more like HE was insulted by my comments.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His comments were an attempt to insult you.
> That's what I meant ... They really suck at insulting Americans.
> It's kind of like the way some Germans have difficulty with abstract humor at times.
> 
> At least the North Koreans show a great deal more creativity in their insults.
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so narrow minded that cannot realize that English is not well understood by some of your opponents. I can understand the main idea but I don't feel some emotions...sarcasm, humor, etc
Click to expand...


Sucks to be you or someone who hangs out with you, I suppose.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Well, they must because I wasn't even aware that he was trying to insult me.



Ah ... You'll pick up on it after a little while.

Just think crusty old cold war 70's mentality ... With strong male influence.
It's like a bunch of guys from a nerd frat sitting around with their underwear on their head and thinking their jokes are funny.

.​


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> You are so narrow minded that cannot realize that English is not well understood by some of your opponents. I can understand the main idea but I don't feel some emotions...sarcasm, humor, etc



Whatever Arnold Horshack ... 

.


----------



## BlackSand

Eugene said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it seemed more like HE was insulted by my comments.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His comments were an attempt to insult you.
> That's what I meant ... They really suck at insulting Americans.
> It's kind of like the way some Germans have difficulty with abstract humor at times.
> 
> At least the North Koreans show a great deal more creativity in their insults.
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so narrow minded that cannot realize that English is not well understood by some of your opponents. I can understand the main idea but I don't feel some emotions...sarcasm, humor, etc
> 
> Вы же, дебилы ни хрена не поймёте,  если я вам нормальным языком объясню, куда идти, как долго и зачем... Поэтому глумитесь, животные, пока русский не стал всемирным...недолго вам, убогим осталось - века полтора максимум!
Click to expand...


It's okay dude ... More like a cultural thing.

You have to remember we have already advanced past the point where you are culturally in insults.
I mean damn ... We made leaps with ... _"your mama wears combat boots"_ ... Way back in the 80's or something.

You'll get there ... Try harder ... 

.​


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it seemed more like HE was insulted by my comments.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His comments were an attempt to insult you.
> That's what I meant ... They really suck at insulting Americans.
> It's kind of like the way some Germans have difficulty with abstract humor at times.
> 
> At least the North Koreans show a great deal more creativity in their insults.
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so narrow minded that cannot realize that English is not well understood by some of your opponents. I can understand the main idea but I don't feel some emotions...sarcasm, humor, etc
> 
> Вы же, дебилы ни хрена не поймёте,  если я вам нормальным языком объясню, куда идти, как долго и зачем... Поэтому глумитесь, животные, пока русский не стал всемирным...недолго вам, убогим осталось - века полтора максимум!
Click to expand...


You didn't seem to have any trouble understanding what I meant though.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it seemed more like HE was insulted by my comments.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His comments were an attempt to insult you.
> That's what I meant ... They really suck at insulting Americans.
> It's kind of like the way some Germans have difficulty with abstract humor at times.
> 
> At least the North Koreans show a great deal more creativity in their insults.
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so narrow minded that cannot realize that English is not well understood by some of your opponents. I can understand the main idea but I don't feel some emotions...sarcasm, humor, etc
> 
> Вы же, дебилы ни хрена не поймёте,  если я вам нормальным языком объясню, куда идти, как долго и зачем... Поэтому глумитесь, животные, пока русский не стал всемирным...недолго вам, убогим осталось - века полтора максимум!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't seem to have any trouble understanding what I meant though.
Click to expand...


They obviously have problems with the nuances and spirit of reciprocal flaming.
It's like they are little boys who have played with Tonka trucks in the sand box ... Who just found a slingshot.

Meanwhile ... We are playing Grand Theft Auto ... As a comparison ... 

.​


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your sentiment that Russia is not authoritarian. Are gay people allowed to march in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> Authoritarian regime and gay march do not lay in the same plane. You may face authoritarian gay regime somewhere sometime, aren't you?
> 
> And gay marches in Russia are not forbidden but our society doesn't accept them and it may be dangerous for gays.
Click to expand...


So, I'm curious.  Earlier you mentioned that your views about our 2nd amendment rights (and perhaps other various rights) are based upon movies (not documentaries or anything based in REALITY, but Hollywood productions).  So which movies are you referring to?


----------



## Eugene

ChrisL said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your sentiment that Russia is not authoritarian. Are gay people allowed to march in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> Authoritarian regime and gay march do not lay in the same plane. You may face authoritarian gay regime somewhere sometime, aren't you?
> 
> And gay marches in Russia are not forbidden but our society doesn't accept them and it may be dangerous for gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm curious.  Earlier you mentioned that your views about our 2nd amendment rights (and perhaps other various rights) are based upon movies (not documentaries or anything based in REALITY, but Hollywood productions).  So which movies are you referring to?
Click to expand...

Either u r incredibly stupid or u twist words...
I guess first.

Such empty places like u r not interesting for me to communicate

Если по-русски, с долбоёбами или ебанушками общаться западло!


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your sentiment that Russia is not authoritarian. Are gay people allowed to march in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> Authoritarian regime and gay march do not lay in the same plane. You may face authoritarian gay regime somewhere sometime, aren't you?
> 
> And gay marches in Russia are not forbidden but our society doesn't accept them and it may be dangerous for gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm curious.  Earlier you mentioned that your views about our 2nd amendment rights (and perhaps other various rights) are based upon movies (not documentaries or anything based in REALITY, but Hollywood productions).  So which movies are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either u r incredibly stupid or u twist words...
> I guess first.
> 
> Such empty places like u r not interesting for me to communicate
Click to expand...


How so?  That is what you said earlier in the thread.  That you know about our 2nd amendment rights because you have watched movies, correct?


----------



## Eugene

ChrisL said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your sentiment that Russia is not authoritarian. Are gay people allowed to march in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> Authoritarian regime and gay march do not lay in the same plane. You may face authoritarian gay regime somewhere sometime, aren't you?
> 
> And gay marches in Russia are not forbidden but our society doesn't accept them and it may be dangerous for gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm curious.  Earlier you mentioned that your views about our 2nd amendment rights (and perhaps other various rights) are based upon movies (not documentaries or anything based in REALITY, but Hollywood productions).  So which movies are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either u r incredibly stupid or u twist words...
> I guess first.
> 
> Such empty places like u r not interesting for me to communicate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  That is what you said earlier in the thread.  That you know about our 2nd amendment rights because you have watched movies, correct?
Click to expand...

Учись читать, дура


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "terrible international policy" resulted in freeing tens of millions from the boot of Soviet tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Resulted freeing from Soviet tyranny" and changed it for american one? Right you are!
> Eastern Europe from 1990s, Western from 1945 now depends on USA. They are now your vassals without own army, with american one in their lands. But at least they live more or less comfortable.
> But "your countries" in Latin America, Asia and Africa suffer from poverty and even hunger being blood-sucked by your corporations.
> 
> I do understand that here we have american try to conquer the whole planet, but your authorities' ideology is nazist like - golden billion.
> That is well noticed in many your Holywood movies when some limited group of people live rich while the rest majority suffers hardly surviving and working for others' wealth.
> 
> Soviets built industry all over the world and the only thing they asked is to be ally and sometimes to have place for military base...but why they did it? They had to protect against aggressive west!
> The brightest example is Afghanistan. USSR built a lot there, USA created terroristic groups, made USSR leave and did nothing for Afghans after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with you being here as long as you're not a hacker or a recruiter for Putin's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that spy fairy tales about russian hackers are new stereotypes about Russia. A result of western propaganda. Your mass media is a tool for controlling minds of citizens and they succeed.
> Funny to see how you tell me not to provide Putin's bullshit and eat with pleasure shit of your authorities. I do understand own shit doesn't stink.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why America interests you, why speaking English interests you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just USA. I am interested in many things. Here I get info about the USA and your points of view on different subjects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Hollywood movies is where you get your ideas about America.    We have Gremlins here too.  They attack people at the mall all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may twist my words and laugh as much as you wish but there are some undoubted facts about Hollywood.
> - it is powerful tool of propaganda;
> - scenarios are taken from heads of real people and such a numerous quantity of movies like I mentioned mean much.
Click to expand...


Here it is, right here.  So which movies did you see that gave you your ideas about Americans and our 2nd amendment right?


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your sentiment that Russia is not authoritarian. Are gay people allowed to march in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> Authoritarian regime and gay march do not lay in the same plane. You may face authoritarian gay regime somewhere sometime, aren't you?
> 
> And gay marches in Russia are not forbidden but our society doesn't accept them and it may be dangerous for gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm curious.  Earlier you mentioned that your views about our 2nd amendment rights (and perhaps other various rights) are based upon movies (not documentaries or anything based in REALITY, but Hollywood productions).  So which movies are you referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either u r incredibly stupid or u twist words...
> I guess first.
> 
> Such empty places like u r not interesting for me to communicate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?  That is what you said earlier in the thread.  That you know about our 2nd amendment rights because you have watched movies, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Учись читать, дура
Click to expand...


Why is it that all of you so-called "men" (which you really aren't men at all - you are cowards) end up trying to insult us in your own language that we don't understand?  That is so cowardly.  If you want to insult me, then say it in English so I know what you are saying, coward.  If you can't even stand up to an American woman, then what good are you comrade?


----------



## Intolerant

Учись читать, дура. Translation learn to read fool.


----------



## Intolerant

That’s what his last quote meant ChrisL.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Why is it that all of you so-called "men" (which you really aren't men at all - you are cowards) end up trying to insult us in your own language that we don't understand?  That is so cowardly.  If you want to insult me, then say it in English so I know what you are saying, coward.  If you can't even stand up to an American woman, then what good are you comrade?



Not only would the common Russian flamer resort to using Russian (like we are even going to attempt to translate it) ...
But it would usually be peppered with sexual innuendo.

You know ... To help you recognize "your place".

.​


----------



## JGalt

ChrisL said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that would be your answer.  Do you think Putin is wrong to support Assad?
> 
> 
> 
> Assad is legally chosen president of Syria.
> Under his ruling his country was o e of the most developed in the region and it was secular, where different confessions could live in peace. Until fed by USA and their allies Saudi started wave of middle eastern revolutions which led to millions of suffering people, Iraq and Lybia collapse...
> Of course I do like Russia supporting Syria.
> All those lies about Assad and Putin is nothing but propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well don't blame us. Syria didn't turn into a war zone until Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton got into power. Their inept leadership allowed ISIS to form and spread throughout Syria and Iraq. It wasn't until Trump was elected that we put a stop to them.
> 
> Our troops are not over there to depose Assad, we went there for the sole purpose of eradicating ISIS which we've pretty much done, with or without the help of the Russians.
> 
> Unfortunately for Assad, he thinks that using chemical weapons against civilians is acceptable, which no country on this earth will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While USA "fought" ISIS it grew until got 70% of Syrian territory.
> After Russia was *officially* asked by Syria to help it was almost terminated within a year.
> USA declare they are fighting ISIS but support ISIS affiliated terroristic organizations and strike against Syrian army.
> If USA which is an occupant in Syria left the country Syria  would be cleared of terrorism in a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. We made very little headway in defeating ISIS under the previous President Obama. They even spread throughout Iraq while Obama was President. But after Donald trump was elected and In only one short year, ISIS was all but eradicated in both Syria and Iraq. Were there any Russian troops in Iraq, fighting ISIS? None that I know of.
> 
> These maps show how drastically ISIS territory has shrunk since its peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the map, you'll see how the Syrian city of Raqqa was once an ISIS stronghold. It was US-backed troops with our resources that eliminated them and freed the city.
> 
> U.S.-Backed Forces Begin Assault on Raqqa, ISIS Stronghold in Syria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with this concept is that you are not killing them all because there are new ones born every day.
Click to expand...



But they're worthless without leadership.


----------



## MarathonMike

Eugene, I've read that Russians are allowed to own a home and make investments but there are "limitations". Can you comment on that?


----------



## Eugene

MarathonMike said:


> Eugene, I've read that Russians are allowed to own a home and make investments but there are "limitations". Can you comment on that?


I don't know about any limitations in owning something legal or about any investments.
For example I own 2 apartments here in Vladivostok and bought a land with a view to Pasific Ocean where have just started building a house. 
I may invest any business I like or buy any securities Russian or foreign. I own papers issued by IT, hi-tech and software companies of world leaders Russian and foreign.


----------



## Dalia

The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?

If not well Welcome here !


----------



## Eugene

Dalia said:


> The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?
> 
> If not well Welcome here !


Not Americans but American authorities' terroristic foreign policy as their actions negatively fluence our life. 
For example I was forced to leave Ukraine and move to Russia as Ukraine was occupied by nazi supported by USA.


----------



## Dalia

Eugene said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?
> 
> If not well Welcome here !
> 
> 
> 
> Not Americans but American authorities' terroristic foreign policy as their actions negatively fluence our life.
> For example I was forced to leave Ukraine and move to Russia as Ukraine was occupied by nazi supported by USA.
Click to expand...

OK but
I'm French and here it seems easy to blame the Americans for everything that happens in the world and we forget what they did for France.


----------



## Dalia

Eugene said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?
> 
> If not well Welcome here !
> 
> 
> 
> Not Americans but American authorities' terroristic foreign policy as their actions negatively fluence our life.
> For example I was forced to leave Ukraine and move to Russia as Ukraine was occupied by nazi supported by USA.
Click to expand...

Frankly I do not know much about the history of Russia here we have a lot of films,séries it is a American-style my nearest neighbors like Italy we have nothing here on them ,but a lot more about England, we live like in a bubble if I could say


----------



## flacaltenn

Eugene said:


> Hi!
> I am registered here pretty long ago but didn't introduce myself.
> Live in Russian city Vladivostok which is in the very east, neighbouring to North Korea, China and Japan.
> Ordinary citizen of the best country in the world. Love my motherland and support my government.
> Decided to introduce myself here because my opinion in politics makes someone nervous and call me a bot. It's not true, I am real person.
> My Instagram: @eugene.zozulya
> 
> Open for any questions.
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.



Welcome to USMB.  You're english is fine. Hope you can improve the Russia/USA dialogue.


----------



## flacaltenn

Eugene said:


> Hi!
> I am registered here pretty long ago but didn't introduce myself.
> Live in Russian city Vladivostok which is in the very east, neighbouring to North Korea, China and Japan.
> Ordinary citizen of the best country in the world. Love my motherland and support my government.
> Decided to introduce myself here because my opinion in politics makes someone nervous and call me a bot. It's not true, I am real person.
> My Instagram: @eugene.zozulya
> 
> Open for any questions.
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.



Welcome to USMB.  You're english is fine. Hope you can improve the Russia/USA dialogue.


----------



## sparky

Eugene ,

have you ever watched any American movies?

~S~


----------



## Eugene

sparky said:


> Eugene ,
> 
> have you ever watched any American movies?
> 
> ~S~


Sure!
Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema. 

But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.


----------



## Eugene

flacaltenn said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I am registered here pretty long ago but didn't introduce myself.
> Live in Russian city Vladivostok which is in the very east, neighbouring to North Korea, China and Japan.
> Ordinary citizen of the best country in the world. Love my motherland and support my government.
> Decided to introduce myself here because my opinion in politics makes someone nervous and call me a bot. It's not true, I am real person.
> My Instagram: @eugene.zozulya
> 
> Open for any questions.
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  You're english is fine. Hope you can improve the Russia/USA dialogue.
Click to expand...

Thanks.
But when facing political discussions dialogue is almost impossible as people cannot break all those stereotypes created by mass media. 
Hope there would be more themes for dialogue without policy.


----------



## flacaltenn

Eugene said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I am registered here pretty long ago but didn't introduce myself.
> Live in Russian city Vladivostok which is in the very east, neighbouring to North Korea, China and Japan.
> Ordinary citizen of the best country in the world. Love my motherland and support my government.
> Decided to introduce myself here because my opinion in politics makes someone nervous and call me a bot. It's not true, I am real person.
> My Instagram: @eugene.zozulya
> 
> Open for any questions.
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  You're english is fine. Hope you can improve the Russia/USA dialogue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> But when facing political discussions dialogue is almost impossible as people cannot break all those stereotypes created by mass media.
> Hope there would be more themes for dialogue without policy.
Click to expand...


So do I.  But I think greater understanding can come from teaching us how to tell the bad actors involved in things like the lobbying or influencing of OUR govt by your Oligarchy. And the difference between Kremlin policy and the separate "foreign policy" of the business folks in Russia. There's a lot a bad feeling right now about "bad business deals" and "election interference" that shouldn't be part of this thread. But maybe elsewhere on the boards -- you could enlighten us.


----------



## Gracie

Eugene said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I am registered here pretty long ago but didn't introduce myself.
> Live in Russian city Vladivostok which is in the very east, neighbouring to North Korea, China and Japan.
> Ordinary citizen of the best country in the world. Love my motherland and support my government.
> Decided to introduce myself here because my opinion in politics makes someone nervous and call me a bot. It's not true, I am real person.
> My Instagram: @eugene.zozulya
> 
> Open for any questions.
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  You're english is fine. Hope you can improve the Russia/USA dialogue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> But when facing political discussions dialogue is almost impossible as people cannot break all those stereotypes created by mass media.
> Hope there would be more themes for dialogue without policy.
Click to expand...

Hi. Hope you like USMB enough to show some respect and post in English so all can understand your point of views.


----------



## skye

Welcome Eugene.


----------



## Eugene

backlash said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I am registered here pretty long ago but didn't introduce myself.
> Live in Russian city Vladivostok which is in the very east, neighbouring to North Korea, China and Japan.
> Ordinary citizen of the best country in the world. Love my motherland and support my government.
> Decided to introduce myself here because my opinion in politics makes someone nervous and call me a bot. It's not true, I am real person.
> My Instagram: @eugene.zozulya
> 
> Open for any questions.
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think they are going to let anybody see the real picture around here, you're delusional.  Just as delusional as if you thyink anybody would let you see the real picture over there.
Click to expand...

Not to see the real picture but why not to try find out what is going on?
For example people in Russia stopped believing mass media in early 1990s and most of them look for alternative sources on some event before making own opinion.
We have sites like inosmi.ru inopress.ru and alike where one may read foriegn media from anywhere translated to Russian without any changes in text. Many people read them and compare to ours referring the same theme.
When there are more or less reliable facts, different opinions one may think logically to understand who is the beneficiary and to get own opinion. That's my way...
But as I can judge most of Americans blindly believe mainstream media and don't even try to hear the opposite versions. 
The brightest example is 2008 Georgia. All western media and western politics say it was Russian aggression while UN commission concluded it was Russian response to Georgian aggression against South Osetia.


----------



## Eugene

flacaltenn said:


> "election interference"


Each time I hear this phrase I have the same question:
Why USA can interfere elections in other countries, change regimes, organize coups, dictate policy of another country but they began  all that hysteria about Russian election interference?


----------



## flacaltenn

Eugene said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "election interference"
> 
> 
> 
> Each time I hear this phrase I have the same question:
> Why USA can interfere elections in other countries, change regimes, organize coups, dictate policy of another country but they began  all that hysteria about Russian election interference?
Click to expand...


We should talk about that out on the other boards. Hope to see you there. You have a point. I think the US govt even interfered in the last US election. Which isn't funny, but I'm  ---- 

I'd rather start in Introductions with what you want to trade me for a pair of authentic Nashville Cowboy boots. Might even be able to get a country music star to sign them for you...


----------



## Eugene

flacaltenn said:


> We should talk about that out on the other boards.


Pay attention - i were first to mention that theme, I just responded.
And I fully agree - it should be discussed in other threads.


----------



## sparky

Eugene said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene ,
> 
> have you ever watched any American movies?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you've seen this, perhaps not Eugene 

The Russians Are Coming the Russians Are Coming (1966) - IMDb

review>

The Russians Are Coming, The Russians Are Coming: 50th Anniversary Tribute and Holiday Film…

It was produced during the cold war....a satire.....





~S~


----------



## Dalia

Eugene said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene ,
> 
> have you ever watched any American movies?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
Click to expand...

It's a sacrilege, how dare you say that Marvels movies or DC Comics are poor ? 


I challenge you to do the same thing in Russian, a flop flop !


----------



## Picaro

Eugene said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "election interference"
> 
> 
> 
> Each time I hear this phrase I have the same question:
> Why USA can interfere elections in other countries, change regimes, organize coups, dictate policy of another country but they began  all that hysteria about Russian election interference?
Click to expand...


Based on what Democrats peddle it's obvious Russians are far better and more patriotic Americans than Democrats, so* Many Thanks for the Collusion! It saved millions of lives by keeping Hillary out of office!*


----------



## Picaro

sparky said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene ,
> 
> have you ever watched any American movies?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've seen this, perhaps not Eugene
> 
> The Russians Are Coming the Russians Are Coming (1966) - IMDb
> 
> review>
> 
> The Russians Are Coming, The Russians Are Coming: 50th Anniversary Tribute and Holiday Film…
> 
> It was produced during the cold war....a satire.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Mostly a lot of bad acting, except for Alan Arkin's character. Arkin must have felt like Mozart at a kindergarden recital doing that movie.


----------



## sparky

iirc, Arkin won an award....

But i digress, does anyone recall the _final _scene(s)?

It was a grand metaphor of the contrived political theater foisted upon us by our leaders *vs.* the human element

In the midst of American/Russian confrontational angst and sword rattling , a child falls from the church steeple and is hanging perilously , a brave young Russian seaman makes his way out to, and rescues the child.

Detente blossoms , and the Americans help the Russians back out to sea via an inprov  floaticia of small vessels to detract impending air strike

 The point made was, imho, _grand_ political commentary _only_ a satire could deliver, especially given the _tension_ of the times

~S~


----------



## Picaro

sparky said:


> iirc, Arkin won an award....
> 
> 
> ~S~



Yep, a Golden Globe *AND* an Academy Award, too, both  highly deserved. No other actor was even mentioned in connection with the movie.


----------



## whoisit

Dalia said:


> The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?
> 
> If not well Welcome here !



I'm Mayflower American and I have a problem with us too. I'm conservative Christian who didn't vote for Trump because of his lack of character .After seeing how he treated people in Scotland for his golf resort I had no respect for him. 
  I think hillary is Satans daughter and most democrats are insane. No longer fan of Michael Savage either but he had it right " liberalism is a mental disorder ".
  But all the wars and policing has me frustrated, but then what if some one else ruled the world would they ac any better?
   I don't know for sure who is running the world but I have two groups in mind. And I do know it ain't us.

   Welcome Eugene.


----------



## whoisit

Eugene said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?
> 
> If not well Welcome here !
> 
> 
> 
> Not Americans but American authorities' terroristic foreign policy as their actions negatively fluence our life.
> For example I was forced to leave Ukraine and move to Russia as Ukraine was occupied by nazi supported by USA.
Click to expand...


All powers are terroristic , power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
If Russia was the most powerful it too would police the world, history has shown that whoever has the gold rules the world. Look at Stalin and Bolsevicks [spell[. Mussilinni? Long as man rules man will always rule unjustly.


----------



## whoisit

Eugene said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene ,
> 
> have you ever watched any American movies?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
Click to expand...


 Holly Hood is full of vile people. I seldom watch any movies at all anymore. Sometimes I watch true stories and documentary's. 
   Live and let live long as they don't hurt others doing so. But their violent dangerous lifestyles influencing the young is hurting others.


----------



## Dalia

whoisit said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?
> 
> If not well Welcome here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mayflower American and I have a problem with us too. I'm conservative Christian who didn't vote for Trump because of his lack of character .After seeing how he treated people in Scotland for his golf resort I had no respect for him.
> I think hillary is Satans daughter and most democrats are insane. No longer fan of Michael Savage either but he had it right " liberalism is a mental disorder ".
> But all the wars and policing has me frustrated, but then what if some one else ruled the world would they ac any better?
> I don't know for sure who is running the world but I have two groups in mind. And I do know it ain't us.
> 
> Welcome Eugene.
Click to expand...

I am not American but French and politics is the same here we have the right and the left and Macron him who is in the middle but who do not know what he does.
Trump lack of character, that I do not agree at all.
And our right to us les Republicans does not work like Trump's party they do everything for the rich and nothing for honest workers.
Trump does the opposite of our Republicans and the leftists them here are like Obama and Hillary all for the immigrants and nothing for the people there the same


----------



## whoisit

Dalia said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?
> 
> If not well Welcome here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mayflower American and I have a problem with us too. I'm conservative Christian who didn't vote for Trump because of his lack of character .After seeing how he treated people in Scotland for his golf resort I had no respect for him.
> I think hillary is Satans daughter and most democrats are insane. No longer fan of Michael Savage either but he had it right " liberalism is a mental disorder ".
> But all the wars and policing has me frustrated, but then what if some one else ruled the world would they ac any better?
> I don't know for sure who is running the world but I have two groups in mind. And I do know it ain't us.
> 
> Welcome Eugene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not American but French and politics is the same here we have the right and the left and Macron him who is in the middle but who do not know what he does.
> Trump lack of character, that I do not agree at all.
> And our right to us les Republicans does not work like Trump's party they do everything for the rich and nothing for honest workers.
> Trump does the opposite of our Republicans and the leftists them here are like Obama and Hillary all for the immigrants and nothing for the people there the same
Click to expand...


A difference in what they say and what they do. Some listen to what they say an some watch what they do. 
  They all have the same agendas imo. Divide and conquor.

I like rich people at least they provide something unlike most poor but a poor man with character is better than a rich man without it. 
  Most of the worlds suffering is because rulers are lacking in it.
   Our nation is being invaded every second of everyday.


----------



## Dalia

whoisit said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?
> 
> If not well Welcome here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mayflower American and I have a problem with us too. I'm conservative Christian who didn't vote for Trump because of his lack of character .After seeing how he treated people in Scotland for his golf resort I had no respect for him.
> I think hillary is Satans daughter and most democrats are insane. No longer fan of Michael Savage either but he had it right " liberalism is a mental disorder ".
> But all the wars and policing has me frustrated, but then what if some one else ruled the world would they ac any better?
> I don't know for sure who is running the world but I have two groups in mind. And I do know it ain't us.
> 
> Welcome Eugene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not American but French and politics is the same here we have the right and the left and Macron him who is in the middle but who do not know what he does.
> Trump lack of character, that I do not agree at all.
> And our right to us les Republicans does not work like Trump's party they do everything for the rich and nothing for honest workers.
> Trump does the opposite of our Republicans and the leftists them here are like Obama and Hillary all for the immigrants and nothing for the people there the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A difference in what they say and what they do. Some listen to what they say an some watch what they do.
> They all have the same agendas imo. Divide and conquor.
> 
> I like rich people at least they provide something unlike most poor but a poor man with character is better than a rich man without it.
> Most of the worlds suffering is because rulers are lacking in it.
> Our nation is being invaded every second of everyday.
Click to expand...

We are in France led by Europe you have at least your autonomy.
And each government has consequences for its country and the one that governs may sometimes be appropriate to the present situation or not.
in my opinion you have suffered well from the 8 years of the Obama administration your country lost a lot of its power because of this government


----------



## whoisit

Picaro said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "election interference"
> 
> 
> 
> Each time I hear this phrase I have the same question:
> Why USA can interfere elections in other countries, change regimes, organize coups, dictate policy of another country but they began  all that hysteria about Russian election interference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what Democrats peddle it's obvious Russians are far better and more patriotic Americans than Democrats, so* Many Thanks for the Collusion! It saved millions of lives by keeping Hillary out of office!*
Click to expand...



I don't know so far all of Hillarys agendas seem to be coming to pass.
   To use lyrics of old rock song, meet the new boss ,same as the old boss?


----------



## Eugene

sparky said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene ,
> 
> have you ever watched any American movies?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've seen this, perhaps not Eugene
> 
> The Russians Are Coming the Russians Are Coming (1966) - IMDb
> 
> review>
> 
> The Russians Are Coming, The Russians Are Coming: 50th Anniversary Tribute and Holiday Film…
> 
> It was produced during the cold war....a satire.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

I haven't seen it. And do not have a wish to.
Each time I see Russians in American movie I see a stupid caricature, mess of stereotypes far from the reality.
What can I expect from the comedy about Russians?

Besides American comedies a very bad. Humor in normal movies is ok, but comedy is janre you cannot produce.

Sorry, it's just my opinion..


----------



## Eugene

Dalia said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene ,
> 
> have you ever watched any American movies?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sacrilege, how dare you say that Marvels movies or DC Comics are poor ?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to do the same thing in Russian, a flop flop !
Click to expand...

I don't quite understand what fo you challenge me to.. want to see some of Russian movie's trailer?


----------



## Eugene

Picaro said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "election interference"
> 
> 
> 
> Each time I hear this phrase I have the same question:
> Why USA can interfere elections in other countries, change regimes, organize coups, dictate policy of another country but they began  all that hysteria about Russian election interference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what Democrats peddle it's obvious Russians are far better and more patriotic Americans than Democrats, so* Many Thanks for the Collusion! It saved millions of lives by keeping Hillary out of office!*
Click to expand...

I greatly doubt about some kind of collusion. 
It seems more likely that Democrats cannot lose...or were absolutely not ready to lose that time. And try to find any excuses just not themselves.
My 3 years old son does the same when losing some game.


----------



## Eugene

whoisit said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?
> 
> If not well Welcome here !
> 
> 
> 
> Not Americans but American authorities' terroristic foreign policy as their actions negatively fluence our life.
> For example I was forced to leave Ukraine and move to Russia as Ukraine was occupied by nazi supported by USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All powers are terroristic , power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely.
> If Russia was the most powerful it too would police the world, history has shown that whoever has the gold rules the world. Look at Stalin and Bolsevicks [spell[. Mussilinni? Long as man rules man will always rule unjustly.
Click to expand...

I agree to your main idea but disagree to your example of Stalin. He was a real leader who made a lot for his country and earned nothing for himself.


----------



## Eugene

Dalia said:


> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?
> 
> If not well Welcome here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mayflower American and I have a problem with us too. I'm conservative Christian who didn't vote for Trump because of his lack of character .After seeing how he treated people in Scotland for his golf resort I had no respect for him.
> I think hillary is Satans daughter and most democrats are insane. No longer fan of Michael Savage either but he had it right " liberalism is a mental disorder ".
> But all the wars and policing has me frustrated, but then what if some one else ruled the world would they ac any better?
> I don't know for sure who is running the world but I have two groups in mind. And I do know it ain't us.
> 
> Welcome Eugene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not American but French and politics is the same here we have the right and the left and Macron him who is in the middle but who do not know what he does.
> Trump lack of character, that I do not agree at all.
> And our right to us les Republicans does not work like Trump's party they do everything for the rich and nothing for honest workers.
> Trump does the opposite of our Republicans and the leftists them here are like Obama and Hillary all for the immigrants and nothing for the people there the same
Click to expand...

Oh  France...
My Honeymoon was in Paris in 2001. Very romantic. 

By the way do you believe Macron was honestly elected? For it seems he was set by some powerful group not really elected by people


----------



## Picaro

Eugene said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "election interference"
> 
> 
> 
> Each time I hear this phrase I have the same question:
> Why USA can interfere elections in other countries, change regimes, organize coups, dictate policy of another country but they began  all that hysteria about Russian election interference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what Democrats peddle it's obvious Russians are far better and more patriotic Americans than Democrats, so* Many Thanks for the Collusion! It saved millions of lives by keeping Hillary out of office!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I greatly doubt about some kind of collusion.
> It seems more likely that Democrats cannot lose...or were absolutely not ready to lose that time. And try to find any excuses just not themselves.
> My 3 years old son does the same when losing some game.
Click to expand...


I don't see any evidence of any collusion, except for Hillary's and Podesta's selling them uranium. I was just mocking that moronic fake story.


----------



## Picaro

whoisit said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> "election interference"
> 
> 
> 
> Each time I hear this phrase I have the same question:
> Why USA can interfere elections in other countries, change regimes, organize coups, dictate policy of another country but they began  all that hysteria about Russian election interference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what Democrats peddle it's obvious Russians are far better and more patriotic Americans than Democrats, so* Many Thanks for the Collusion! It saved millions of lives by keeping Hillary out of office!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know so far all of Hillarys agendas seem to be coming to pass.
> To use lyrics of old rock song, meet the new boss ,same as the old boss?
Click to expand...


Trump's election interrupted a lot of judicial appointments. It takes many years to overcome the negative effects of crooked judicial appointments to Federal benches.


----------



## Dalia

Eugene said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene ,
> 
> have you ever watched any American movies?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sacrilege, how dare you say that Marvels movies or DC Comics are poor ?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to do the same thing in Russian, a flop flop !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite understand what fo you challenge me to.. want to see some of Russian movie's trailer?
Click to expand...

I do not understand Russian never seen here a Russian movie with French translation , Never


----------



## Dalia

Eugene said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The coming Russians members seem to have a tooth against the Americans or what ?
> 
> If not well Welcome here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mayflower American and I have a problem with us too. I'm conservative Christian who didn't vote for Trump because of his lack of character .After seeing how he treated people in Scotland for his golf resort I had no respect for him.
> I think hillary is Satans daughter and most democrats are insane. No longer fan of Michael Savage either but he had it right " liberalism is a mental disorder ".
> But all the wars and policing has me frustrated, but then what if some one else ruled the world would they ac any better?
> I don't know for sure who is running the world but I have two groups in mind. And I do know it ain't us.
> 
> Welcome Eugene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not American but French and politics is the same here we have the right and the left and Macron him who is in the middle but who do not know what he does.
> Trump lack of character, that I do not agree at all.
> And our right to us les Republicans does not work like Trump's party they do everything for the rich and nothing for honest workers.
> Trump does the opposite of our Republicans and the leftists them here are like Obama and Hillary all for the immigrants and nothing for the people there the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh  France...
> My Honeymoon was in Paris in 2001. Very romantic.
> 
> By the way do you believe Macron was honestly elected? For it seems he was set by some powerful group not really elected by people
Click to expand...

Paris is not very romantic at the moment it will surely have more battles Saturday.
Macron was elected because all other political parties have called for a barrage of the FN.


----------



## Eugene

Dalia said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene ,
> 
> have you ever watched any American movies?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sacrilege, how dare you say that Marvels movies or DC Comics are poor ?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to do the same thing in Russian, a flop flop !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite understand what fo you challenge me to.. want to see some of Russian movie's trailer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand Russian never seen here a Russian movie with French translation , Never
Click to expand...

Our movies are very good.
But now they tend to be more like Hollywood unfortunately. 

Soviet comedies are awesome.


----------



## Dalia

Eugene said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene ,
> 
> have you ever watched any American movies?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sacrilege, how dare you say that Marvels movies or DC Comics are poor ?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to do the same thing in Russian, a flop flop !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite understand what fo you challenge me to.. want to see some of Russian movie's trailer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand Russian never seen here a Russian movie with French translation , Never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our movies are very good.
> But now they tend to be more like Hollywood unfortunately.
> 
> Soviet comedies are awesome.
Click to expand...

I can not see the videos of your country it said : videos blocked by mosfilm


----------



## Eugene

Dalia said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sacrilege, how dare you say that Marvels movies or DC Comics are poor ?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to do the same thing in Russian, a flop flop !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite understand what fo you challenge me to.. want to see some of Russian movie's trailer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand Russian never seen here a Russian movie with French translation , Never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our movies are very good.
> But now they tend to be more like Hollywood unfortunately.
> 
> Soviet comedies are awesome.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can not see the videos of your country it said : videos blocked by mosfilm
Click to expand...

Really?
It is ok for me here... strange, I thought only Google may block video in YouTube

Will look for them in other sources

PS Try to look it in YouTube directly


----------



## Dalia

Eugene said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sacrilege, how dare you say that Marvels movies or DC Comics are poor ?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to do the same thing in Russian, a flop flop !
> 
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand what fo you challenge me to.. want to see some of Russian movie's trailer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand Russian never seen here a Russian movie with French translation , Never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our movies are very good.
> But now they tend to be more like Hollywood unfortunately.
> 
> Soviet comedies are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can not see the videos of your country it said : videos blocked by mosfilm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> It is ok for me here... strange, I thought only Google may block video in YouTube
> 
> Will look for them in other sources
> 
> PS Try to look it in YouTube directly
Click to expand...

Ha! I only have this one with subtitles in French, it's different not used to this kind of film.

But well, maybe it makes me think a little bit about this French movie


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene ,
> 
> have you ever watched any American movies?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sacrilege, how dare you say that Marvels movies or DC Comics are poor ?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to do the same thing in Russian, a flop flop !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite understand what fo you challenge me to.. want to see some of Russian movie's trailer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand Russian never seen here a Russian movie with French translation , Never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our movies are very good.
> But now they tend to be more like Hollywood unfortunately.
> 
> Soviet comedies are awesome.
Click to expand...


Yeah, America rules the movie industry for a reason.  Lol.


----------



## Eugene

ChrisL said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!
> Since the end of 1980s we are overloaded with them. A lot of good and disgusting ones.
> Even while Soviet times there were some American movies shown in cinema.
> 
> But recently I don't like most of Hollywood production. Movies with exciting videoeffects but the story line is poor as a rule.
> And movies based on comics...that is not for me at all. Marvel is for kids.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sacrilege, how dare you say that Marvels movies or DC Comics are poor ?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to do the same thing in Russian, a flop flop !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't quite understand what fo you challenge me to.. want to see some of Russian movie's trailer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand Russian never seen here a Russian movie with French translation , Never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our movies are very good.
> But now they tend to be more like Hollywood unfortunately.
> 
> Soviet comedies are awesome.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, America rules the movie industry for a reason.  Lol.
Click to expand...

No, I don't agree.

American movie is just an entertainment. Thrilling, exciting video effects but 5 minutes after the movie is finished you forget it. It is like comics...you throw it to a waste basket after it is read.
Russian movie is like a book that teaches you, make you think, changes you for better. It is more art than entertainment. 

But this my evaluation is a kind of mean. Each movie should be evaluated separately.


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sacrilege, how dare you say that Marvels movies or DC Comics are poor ?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to do the same thing in Russian, a flop flop !
> 
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand what fo you challenge me to.. want to see some of Russian movie's trailer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand Russian never seen here a Russian movie with French translation , Never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our movies are very good.
> But now they tend to be more like Hollywood unfortunately.
> 
> Soviet comedies are awesome.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, America rules the movie industry for a reason.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't agree.
> 
> American movie is just an entertainment. Thrilling, exciting video effects but 5 minutes after the movie is finished you forget it. It is like comics...you throw it to a waste basket after it is read.
> Russian movie is like a book that teaches you, make you think, changes you for better. It is more art than entertainment.
> 
> But this my evaluation is a kind of mean. Each movie should be evaluated separately.
Click to expand...


Well then why does America DOMINATE the movie industry worldwide?  Because they are better at it.  That's why.  

We have all types of movies, some without any special effects.


----------



## Eugene

ChrisL said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand what fo you challenge me to.. want to see some of Russian movie's trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand Russian never seen here a Russian movie with French translation , Never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our movies are very good.
> But now they tend to be more like Hollywood unfortunately.
> 
> Soviet comedies are awesome.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, America rules the movie industry for a reason.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't agree.
> 
> American movie is just an entertainment. Thrilling, exciting video effects but 5 minutes after the movie is finished you forget it. It is like comics...you throw it to a waste basket after it is read.
> Russian movie is like a book that teaches you, make you think, changes you for better. It is more art than entertainment.
> 
> But this my evaluation is a kind of mean. Each movie should be evaluated separately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then why does America DOMINATE the movie industry worldwide?  Because they are better at it.  That's why.
> 
> We have all types of movies, some without any special effects.
Click to expand...

Not better but more.
Money, that's why.

You have good movies but most are just for 2 hours of "wow" and forget.


----------



## ChrisL

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand Russian never seen here a Russian movie with French translation , Never
> 
> 
> 
> Our movies are very good.
> But now they tend to be more like Hollywood unfortunately.
> 
> Soviet comedies are awesome.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, America rules the movie industry for a reason.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't agree.
> 
> American movie is just an entertainment. Thrilling, exciting video effects but 5 minutes after the movie is finished you forget it. It is like comics...you throw it to a waste basket after it is read.
> Russian movie is like a book that teaches you, make you think, changes you for better. It is more art than entertainment.
> 
> But this my evaluation is a kind of mean. Each movie should be evaluated separately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then why does America DOMINATE the movie industry worldwide?  Because they are better at it.  That's why.
> 
> We have all types of movies, some without any special effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not better but more.
> Money, that's why.
> 
> You have good movies but most are just for 2 hours of "wow" and forget.
Click to expand...


Well, I would have to say that you are in a very small majority of people because it takes people watching the movies to make the $$.  If people didn't like the movies, then they wouldn't pay the $$ to watch the movies.


----------



## Dalia

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sacrilege, how dare you say that Marvels movies or DC Comics are poor ?
> 
> 
> I challenge you to do the same thing in Russian, a flop flop !
> 
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand what fo you challenge me to.. want to see some of Russian movie's trailer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand Russian never seen here a Russian movie with French translation , Never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our movies are very good.
> But now they tend to be more like Hollywood unfortunately.
> 
> Soviet comedies are awesome.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, America rules the movie industry for a reason.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't agree.
> 
> American movie is just an entertainment. Thrilling, exciting video effects but 5 minutes after the movie is finished you forget it. It is like comics...you throw it to a waste basket after it is read.
> Russian movie is like a book that teaches you, make you think, changes you for better. It is more art than entertainment.
> 
> But this my evaluation is a kind of mean. Each movie should be evaluated separately.
Click to expand...

Eugene, you are in bad faith the Americans are the best in terms of movies. Purée it's the Truth.


----------



## asaratis

Eugene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
Click to expand...

Had I been in Russia in 2015, I would have been 2.317 times more likely to be murdered than here in the USA.  I feel certain that a similar ratio of our respective murder rates exists today.

The murder rate in the United States was 4.88 per 100,000 inhabitants.

The murder rate in Russia was 11.31 per 100,000 inhabitants.

I haven't seen numbers yet on murder by firearms.  Perhaps we have the higher number in such a comparison. However, the fact that we have more guns than people here is likely the principle reason that our murders by knives and other non-firearm weapons are much lower than are yours.  It is estimated that over 2,000,000 violent crimes per year are prevented because the intended victim had a firearm.  In a majority of those cases, the firearm was not discharged....just pointed at the would-be attacker.

I believe in that regard, the United States is a much better place to be.

No matter how hard you try to win, you will lose the argument that guns kill people.  People that want to kill other people will find a way to do it.  When the perp has a knife and you have a gun, you win.  When the perp has a gun and you have a gun, it could go either way.  When the perp has a gun and you don't, you lose.

Criminals don't obey laws...especially laws about guns.

*********************************************************************************************************************************
Welcome to USMB.  Enjoy the freedom of speech.  Just don't try to blow smoke up my dress about how your homeland is better than mine.  Russia indeed has some beautiful outdoor scenery, some beautiful and innocent people, some exceptional literary works and some good vodka.

Please let me know the date of the next National Sex Day.  I may risk murder to get laid by a Russian chick!


----------



## justinacolmena

asaratis said:


> The murder rate in the United States was 4.88 per 100,000 inhabitants.
> 
> The murder rate in Russia was 11.31 per 100,000 inhabitants.



Those numbers vastly underestimate the true murder rate. Murders by poison, vehicular sabotage, etc., (in fact any and all murders in which the weapon involved is not a firearm,) are seldom if ever acknowledged or officially suspected by coroners or medical examiners.

On the other hand, even instances of lawful self-defense with firearms are prosecuted and punished aggressively as murders.

The goal of prosecutors is to "get guns off the street," not to prosecute crime per se crime.



asaratis said:


> Criminals don't obey laws...especially laws about guns.



There is no law, at least not in the sense of any moral right or wrong, with respect to guns. They just confiscate your guns and lock you up if you have any. Gotta get the guns off the streets and lock up the "gunmen." There is scarcely even a pretense of "justice" on the part of these gun control fanatics. They don't even bother calling it a crime or citing a law for this.


----------



## derekgeisler

Welcome! I am very interested in Russian politics


----------



## Picaro

asaratis said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board. One thing I can say about Russians, they make some pretty decent guns. Two of the guns in my collection are a WW2 Mosin-Nagant M-38 in 7.62X51, and this Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like weapon. Though while serving in army I was good in shooting.
> 
> I know weapon for Americans is a kind of holy icon. There are many guys like that here too.
> 
> But I respect mind more. Brain is much stronger than any weapon. One should understand where to run and whom to shoot not just do what everyone does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't a "holy icon."  It is a right and one that we take seriously.  There are a bunch of damn good reasons for the 2nd amendment, and I am NOT a guy.  The government or people who don't like guns don't have any right to tell me that I can't protect myself against crime with the best and most modern weaponry.  That is my right as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way it is done in the USA which leads to shootings in schools and other public places is what I will never accept.
> Weapon must be controlled much more strictly.
> 
> In Russia we have right to own weapon, but legal regulation is strict.
> 
> It is not about freedom it is more about rules of using of socially dangerous items.
> In other words freedom is not your freedom to do whatever you want but also a freedom of other people not to be abused by your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had I been in Russia in 2015, I would have been 2.317 times more likely to be murdered than here in the USA.  I feel certain that a similar ratio of our respective murder rates exists today.
> 
> The murder rate in the United States was 4.88 per 100,000 inhabitants.
> 
> The murder rate in Russia was 11.31 per 100,000 inhabitants.
> 
> I haven't seen numbers yet on murder by firearms.  Perhaps we have the higher number in such a comparison. However, the fact that we have more guns than people here is likely the principle reason that our murders by knives and other non-firearm weapons are much lower than are yours.  It is estimated that over 2,000,000 violent crimes per year are prevented because the intended victim had a firearm.  In a majority of those cases, the firearm was not discharged....just pointed at the would-be attacker.
> 
> I believe in that regard, the United States is a much better place to be.
> 
> No matter how hard you try to win, you will lose the argument that guns kill people.  People that want to kill other people will find a way to do it.  When the perp has a knife and you have a gun, you win.  When the perp has a gun and you have a gun, it could go either way.  When the perp has a gun and you don't, you lose.
> 
> Criminals don't obey laws...especially laws about guns.
> 
> *********************************************************************************************************************************
> Welcome to USMB.  Enjoy the freedom of speech.  Just don't try to blow smoke up my dress about how your homeland is better than mine.  Russia indeed has some beautiful outdoor scenery, some beautiful and innocent people, some exceptional literary works and some good vodka.
> 
> Please let me know the date of the next National Sex Day.  I may risk murder to get laid by a Russian chick!
Click to expand...


Just stay away from certain neighborhoods, and you're safer than in many parts of Europe.


----------



## Hossfly

derekgeisler said:


> Welcome! I am very interested in Russian politics



Except there's hardly anything political about a dictatorship.


----------



## Eugene

Hossfly said:


> derekgeisler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I am very interested in Russian politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's hardly anything political about a dictatorship.
Click to expand...

Do you really think there is dictatorship in Russia?
Is it what you've learnt from western media? I guess so... poor thing, try to look for reliable sources of information.


----------



## harmonica

Eugene said:


> Hi!
> I am registered here pretty long ago but didn't introduce myself.
> Live in Russian city Vladivostok which is in the very east, neighbouring to North Korea, China and Japan.
> Ordinary citizen of the best country in the world. Love my motherland and support my government.
> Decided to introduce myself here because my opinion in politics makes someone nervous and call me a bot. It's not true, I am real person.
> My Instagram: @eugene.zozulya
> 
> Open for any questions.
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.


cold a lot up there?


----------



## Eugene

harmonica said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I am registered here pretty long ago but didn't introduce myself.
> Live in Russian city Vladivostok which is in the very east, neighbouring to North Korea, China and Japan.
> Ordinary citizen of the best country in the world. Love my motherland and support my government.
> Decided to introduce myself here because my opinion in politics makes someone nervous and call me a bot. It's not true, I am real person.
> My Instagram: @eugene.zozulya
> 
> Open for any questions.
> 
> I believe in human's wisdom and judge people on their doings. Hate that terrible internationsl policy provided by USA and feel sorry for huge propaganda in western mass media which doesn't allow ordinary people to see the real picture.
> 
> I am here to get some info, to share some info and to improve my English.
> 
> 
> 
> cold a lot up there?
Click to expand...

It is summer now and we swim in the sea.
It is about 20 degrees in Vladivostok and about 30 in 20-30 km away from the sea shore.


----------

